# Random Inis nur Frust ?



## joscho (18. April 2010)

Hallo liebe WOW Freaks,


Habe lange nicht mehr WOW gespielt und mal wieder angefangen meinen Druiden LVL 50 als Baum zu weiter zu spielen, ganz einfach weil es mir Spaß macht als Heiler unterwegs zu sein. Hauptsächlich in Random Inis

Doch was meine Spielfreude doch erheblich trübt ist das scheinbar keiner mehr peilt das ein Heiler nur heilen kann wenn er genug Mana hat.

Alle rennen nur los und jeder zieht auch noch Agro so das ich mit dem heilen erstens nicht nachkomme
und wenn mein Mana alle ist scheint das keiner zu bemerken. Das gerenne und gekloppe geht einfach weiter. Und in den kleinen Pausen die es manchmal gibt setzen sic h die Leute nicht mal zum reggen hin
sondern es geht so schnell wie möglich weiter.
So nach dem Motto der Heiler macht das schon.

Zum Schluss wird man sogar nach als Scheiß Heiler bezeichnet. So machts mir keinen Spaß.
Auch wenn ich in den Gruppenchat MANA schreibe reagiert keiner.
Was meint ihr ist so ein Verhalten jetzt an der Tagesordnung oder sind das eher Ausnahmen ?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruss

Joscho


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. April 2010)

Es wird leider immer mehr zur tagesordnung schnell durch zu rushen. Ich selber spiele keinen Heiler, aber sobald der Heiler sagt er sei oom warte ich bis er gereggt hat.

Leider vergessen auch viele das wenn der heiler kein mana mehr hat, die grp sehr schnell down sein kann.


edit:first


----------



## Ventrex (18. April 2010)

das hatte ich mit meinem Priest auch durch.

1. Wenn wer mit absich was pullt = sterben lassen, selber schuld
2. Wenn die Gruppe weiter rennt ohne auf den Heiler zu warten(wenn man sagt/schreibt das man oom ist) = sterben lassen, anders verstehen die es nicht^^
3. Wenn einer absichtlich Aggro zieht und das mehrfach = sterben lassen. Tank brauch auch "etwas" Zeit zum antanken

Wenn ich was vergessen haben sollte, sry =D


Zumal im Classic bereich die Sache bzgl. Manareg noch so eine Sache ist. Da hatte ich mit dem Priest manchmal schon probs. Aber reggen sollte man den healer schon, zumal es angekündigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (18. April 2010)

Nun wenn ich ehrlich bin war ich noch nie als Heiler in randoms unterwegss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das was ich als DD so miterlebe ist, dass 80 % der Spieler und Imbaroxxor DDs nen Brainlag haben und den Chat gar net mehr warnehmen.

Zwar traurig ist aber so.

Sprich das erlebt man öfters mal als Heiler und man ist immer der schuldige bei nem Wipe. Lass dich davon nicht entmutigen, denn es gibt auch Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Minousch (18. April 2010)

leider scheint das mittlerweile normal zu sein
da viele spieler zur zeit den 3. oder 4. twink hochziehen gibts nur noch "gogo" egal in welcher lvl-stufe bzw ini
ich hab e grad den 4.twink auf lvl 80 gebracht, zum glück ein dd^^  aber grad in den ini´s im lvl bereich 45-ca 60 ist mir das aufgefallen
in BC gings dann wieder recht gesittet zu in nordend dann durchwachsen.
ich machs mir einfach. muss ich reggen setzt ich mich und ess und trink egal mit welchem char. sollen die doch weiter rennen.
grad als heiler hast du eigentlich die fäden in der hand. der tank wird entweder auf dich warten oder mit dem nächsten heiler den gleichen ärger haben.
solltest du evtl einen nachtelf spielen hast du noch einen vorteil. wenn alle losrennen während du mana tankst du du siehst das die sterben schnell schattenmimik an. du überlebst und sagst ganz einfach: "hat der heiler kein mana dürfen alle laufen". 
evtl fällst du damit mal auf die nase aber ich hab mit meinem heiler recht gute erfahrung damit gemacht
also lass nicht nicht flügel hängen  das wird schon


----------



## Railen (18. April 2010)

Naja, als 80er kann man das heutzutage ja auch super machen, da sieht man selten einen Heiler ohne Mana - ich persönlich pulle sogar ab und zu mit, damit es mir nicht allzu langweilig wird ^^° Da gewöhnen sich die DDs dann dran...

Und wenn man dann ab und zu twinkt, muss man sich eben umstellen und darf nicht vergessen, dass man und auch der Heiler eben erst Stufe 50 ist.

Na jedenfalls... - wer absichtlich den Heilfluss stört = sterben lassen, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. April 2010)

Regel Nummer 1 : 

DDs die aggro haben bekommen keinen heal


Regel Nummer 2 :

Hat der Heiler kein Mana mehr kriegt auch der Tank keinen heal


Regel Nummer 3 :

Wer den Heiler ärgert kriegt keinen rezz sondern darf laufen

P.S.

Reppkosten bringen die lernresistenten dazu abzuhauen, alle anderen spielen auf einmal besser


----------



## Kalaida (18. April 2010)

Ich lehne mich vielöeicht zu weit aus dem fenster abe rich meine, das liegt an dem momentan existierendem Luxusleben.
Man bekommt alles schnell und eifnach in den Po gestopft.

Viele Tanks beherschen ihre Rolle nicht, weil zu von 1 auf 80 gerusht sind und keien Zeit hatten, sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinander zu setzen. Gleiches gild für viele Heiler und besodners für DDs.

Ich spiele nun seid 5 Jahren WoW und habe auch die Classic somit erlebt.

Würden heute die Gegebenheiten von damals wieder eintreten... ich denke selbst Burg Utgarde wäre nicht mehr möglich.

Tanks und besonders die Heiler habens heute schwer. Sie haben eine tragende Rolle und somit viel Verantwortung (welche Verantwortung müssen denn DDs schon tragen?). Ich spielte überwiegend DDs, denn die Lust zum Heilen wurde mir schon versaut.

Hatte mein Erlebniss: PDC und ich als Baum. Bin in einem Kampf 2 mal oom gegangen (einmal mit Skills und tränken aufgefüllt) und denoch wipe. Warum? Weil JEDER Aggro hatte, ich JEDEN perm heilen musste, so selbst die Aggro bekam,w as niemanden interesierte und mich beim 2. mal sogar noch selbst heilen musste. Wer bekam die Schuld? Ich... weil ich ja meine Klasse nicht behersche... so ein DD.

Aber mit dem Dungeonfinder ist ja einfach: Gruppe suchen, Gruppe finden, wenn jemand nicht angenehm ist einfach kicken ode selbst gehn und neu suchen.


----------



## Pumali (18. April 2010)

Railen schrieb:


> Naja, als 80er kann man das heutzutage ja auch super machen, da sieht man selten einen Heiler ohne Mana - ich persönlich pulle sogar ab und zu mit, damit es mir nicht allzu langweilig wird ^^° Da gewöhnen sich die DDs dann dran...
> 
> Und wenn man dann ab und zu twinkt, muss man sich eben umstellen und darf nicht vergessen, dass man und auch der Heiler eben erst Stufe 50 ist.
> 
> ...



Halte Dich einfach daran, spiele auch einen Heiler auf lvl 55
Und Tröste Dich, ich spiel noch nen Tank auf lvl 25 im moment und da bekommste auch die Agrro geklaut von diesen ...... DD´s, aber manche lernen es schnell.
Ich lass die dann und der Heiler schaut denen beim sterben zu. Manchmal lustig was die dann immer schreiben.... :-)


----------



## Pumali (18. April 2010)

> das hatte ich mit meinem Priest auch durch.
> 
> 1. Wenn wer mit absich was pullt = sterben lassen, selber schuld
> 2. Wenn die Gruppe weiter rennt ohne auf den Heiler zu warten(wenn man sagt/schreibt das man oom ist) = sterben lassen, anders verstehen die es nicht^^
> ...





Halte Dich einfach daran, spiele auch einen Heiler auf lvl 55
Und Tröste Dich, ich spiel noch nen Tank auf lvl 25 im moment und da bekommste auch die Agrro geklaut von diesen ...... DD´s, aber manche lernen es schnell.
Ich lass die dann und der Heiler schaut denen beim sterben zu. Manchmal lustig was die dann immer schreiben.... :-)

ps.: Den 1. Post net beachten :-)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. April 2010)

tjaman wird auch von twinks (von 80ern) fertig gemacht weil man sie freundlich bittet den leerwandler wegzupacken oder beim pet das knurren auszuschalten, bzw zu warten bis man etwas angetankt hat und nicht gleich mit aoe reinzuknallen.

neulich auch wieder mit meinem flauschebär (mein drud) in brt gewesen. hatte nen hexer und n hunter mit in der grupe. hexer mit lw und hunter hatte knurren noch an. habe sie freundlich gebeten doch den lw wegzupacken bzw knurren auszuschalten. hunter hat das auch gemacht aber dann kamen kommis vom hexer wie: "halts maul und tank weiter" "ll2lp" (kein schreibfehler) und danach saß der iwie auf der igno bei mir. 

aber keine sorge: in 99% deiner rnd ini runs wird mindestens ein noob da sein der dir frust bereitet und deine ignoreliste erweitert.

vor diesem dungeontool hatte ich nur die goldseller im /2 auf der igno ... jetzt bewege ich mich schon fast am maximum. und bevor bei mir jemand auf die igno kommt muss der sich schon was hartes leisten.

aber das das von 80er twinks immer nur kommt ist eig eine schande ... die müssten ja eig besser wissen wie das in instanzen läuft. 


naja wieder viel text - wenig sinn von mir
so long


----------



## Holzbruch (18. April 2010)

Oh das kenn ich.

Mit meinem Mage erlebe ich das oft genug. Obwohl die Hälfte der Grp mit acc-gebund. Ggstd. rumrennt und eigentlich einen Erfahrungswert besitzen sollte, der einem sagt, dass ein nicht Lvl-80er noch nicht so seinen Manahaushalt verwalten kann, wie einer der es bereits ist, vergessen/ignorieren es doch die meisten.

Der Tank, oftmals nichtmal Tank geskillt und das Equip schon gar nicht in diese Richtung angelegt, rennt fröhlich los, pullt alles was sich bewegt. Heiler und Mana-DD's rennen hinterher bis sie oom sind. Und auch trotz der Ankündigung im Chat, nach der Mobgrp bitte eine Mana-Pause, rennt der Tank wieder in die nächste Grp.

Kommt oft genug vor, erlebe ich aber zum Glück immer seltener. Der Grund ist wirklich dieser Drang schnell genug 80 zu werden und sich mit Marken einzudecken, Heros zu gehen, etc.
Rücksicht wird nur noch sehr selten genommen. Meist sage ich dem Heiler dann auch, dass sobald der Tank wieder ne Mana-Pause ignoriert, er ihn dann sterben lassen soll.

Wenn der Tank sich dann aufregt ist es seine Schuld, wenn er nicht auf den Chat achtet oder ab und zu einen Blick auf das Mana der anderen wirft, darf er sich da nicht wundern.


----------



## Leyard (18. April 2010)

Wenn die Gruppe gut durchkommt und mal ein Mage kein Mana hat muss dieser sich mal hinsetzen und dieses wieder auffüllen während der Rest weitermachen kann. Ist der Heiler an der Grenze muss eben die gesamte Gruppe warten. Auch auf Lvl 80 kommt es gelegentlich vor, wenn z. B. ein frischer Heiler das erste mal in Grube oder HdR heilen muss, dass er sein Manavorrat gerade so über die Kampfzeit bringt (besonders die Mobgruppen vor dem Tunnel sind mir in Erinnerung geblieben).

Back to Topic: Ihr seid eine Gruppe, ob bekannt oder random, und ihr müsst zusammen da durch. In den meisten Fällen sind Leute dabei, die wirklich Rücksicht nehmen, denn ohne Heiler gehts ab nem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr. Ansagen und "hoffen", dass die Rücksicht nehmen; ansonsten wie meine Vorposter geschrieben haben die unbelehrbaren verrecken lassen.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir eine angenehme Zeit, jetzt nach dem Wiedereinstieg. Lass dir den Spaß nicht nehmen!


----------



## Xaner (18. April 2010)

Ihr habt es wohl noch nicht verstanden?

Der Ansportn liegt nicht mehr darin, die Instanz schaffen sondern so schnell wie möglich die Instanz zu absolvieren.

Jeder Mensch braucht einen Ansporn.


----------



## Muggu82 (18. April 2010)

Bla Bla Blubb.... Jeden Tag wird von irgendeinen anderen die selbe schei... geschrieben. Habt ihrs auch bald mal wieder euch nur zu beschweren??? Man kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Es wird doch von eurem Rumgeheule hier auch nicht besser


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2010)

Jo stimmt. das nimmt teilweise schon absurde Züge an.

In der Regel rennt der Tank los sobald er vollständig in der Innie gespawnt ist.
Selbst ein "Hy", "Hallo" oder "Guten Morgen" bekommt man eigentlich kaum noch raus.
Da die meisten aber overequipped sind überleben sie das auch ohne Heiler.

Letztens in HDB starb mein Healschami, weil der Tank mehr gepullt hatte als er bewältigen konnte.
Dank Ankh war ich aber der einzige Tote und konnte das ganze retten.
Allerdings hatte ich am Ende vom Kampf genau null Mana.
Was den Tank aber nicht daran hinderte direkt die nächsten zwei Gruppen zu pullen.
Sein Ableben kommentierte er mit einem capsgelockten HEAL??
Als ich ihn freundlich daraufhinwies, dass mein Versuch ohne Mana zu heilen irgendwie zum Scheitern verurteilt war, meinte er dass nur Noobs in Hero Innies OOM gehen.
Das war einer der ganz seltenen Fälle wo ich nicht nur OOM sondern auch gleich ganz gegangen bin.


----------



## Byte768 (18. April 2010)

Die Thematik gab es schon immer - das ist absolut nichts neues!

Problem ist sicherlich auch das eher unübersichtliche Standard Interface, nicht jeder spielt mit Addons oder achtet während des Kampfes auf die (Mini)-Balken. Als Heiler sollte man sich immer bemerkbar machen und wer dann trotzdem weiter macht, sollte die Folgen spüren.
Ansonsten sollte es allerdings keine Probleme geben, es haben sicherlich schon viele nur durch Instanzen gelevelt und jede Gruppe ist anders. Nicht jeder besitzt die Erfahrung auf alles zu achten. Gerne wird auch vergessen, das sich die Manasituation auf Stufe 80 nicht mit denen vorheriger vergleichen lässt, man spielt ja teilweise Monate oder Jahre nur auf diesem level, da übersieht man diese Tatsachen schon einmal.


----------



## Blutelfmann (18. April 2010)

ich hab nich immer das gleiche problem aber manchmal passiert es doch ich bin gestern frisch 50 mit mein dudu twink geworden und hab schon seit 10lvl die dual skillung mond/baum es macht mir ja spaß naja ich hab kein mana sie sterben dan sagt der tank:wie soll ich tanken wenn ich kein heal bekomme?!? und haut schließlich ab.
da wir vor den letzten boss in der random ini waren versuch ich zu tanken da wir noch ein priest mit dual drin hatten
ging recht gut der hexer ist nur gestorben weil er nur höllenfeuer gecastet hatt (soweit ich weiß zieht das leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
am ende waren wir aber auch glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceAngel84 (18. April 2010)

Ich Spiele zwar keinen heiler aber dafür genug Tanks, das durch Rushen geht ja scon soweit das man von den DDs hört los Tank Pull mal mehr oder mach mal schneller. Ich mach es jetzt auch schon so wenn ich in eine random HC gehe schreib ich wer keine Zeit hat soll gehen und wer meint Tank Spielen zu wollen soll mit der Aggro Leben oder mein Lieblings Spruch wenn ein DD Pullt " Aggro ist nicht Episch aber Seelengebunden " xD.

Also an alle die meinen das das Spiel nur noch zum durch rennen ist Besorgt euch ein anderes Spiel oder Farmt Rep Kosten xD


----------



## Skyler93 (18. April 2010)

Ich stell mir mal vor der Schwierigkeitsgrad würde auf Classic - BC heros fallen, ich wette mit jeden von euch, das Heroische Instanzen umgenannt werden können zu "Wipe Instanzen" den die leute würden sterben und sterben und sterben ;D
aber mir hats (blabla ich weiß früher alles besser) zu BC mit den heros mehr spaß gemacht, und leute gefunden hab ich auch immer, verstehe nicht warum blizz das geändert hat, den für die heutigen heros brauchste genauso lang um ne grp zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (18. April 2010)

Die sind halt unbelehrbar...macht man nix...
Ich geb dir nen tipp so von ex-druide zu druide: wenn du nur verjüngung, nachwachsen und pflege(und den aoe hot) benutzt, und nicht diesen 3stack hot dürfts mit dem mana passen...hatte das problem damals mit mein em baum auch, dann hab ich den stack-hot komplett weggelassen und hab fast immernoch gleich geheilt, komplett ohne mana probleme^-^

Aber im allgemeinen hast du recht, ich gehe ohne min. 2 leute aus meiner gilde nicht mehr als heiler mitm shamy oder tank als dk in ne ini, einfach weil da dann 4 idioten rumlaufen.. -.-


----------



## DeathDranor (18. April 2010)

Einfach die Leute die nicht warten können, sterben lassen. So lernen sie das der Healer Mana braucht und das sie warten müssen. Wenn sie dann sagen du bist scheiße und kannst nicht healen. Nochmal sterben lassen damit sie sehen das sie ohne dich als healer net weiter kommen.


----------



## tuerlich (18. April 2010)

also ich hab beim hochleveln von meiner priesterin diese leute einfach sterben lassen. irgendwann merken die schon, dass man ohne mana nicht heilen kann. und leaven tun se dann auch nicht, weil man als dd einfach ewig warten muss. einfach cool bleiben.


----------



## Rygel (18. April 2010)

jo, das ist halt der traurige stand der dinge derzeit: heroische instanzen abfarmen und schnell an raidtaugliche ausrüstung zu kommen. wer schon raidet reißt die erste zufallshero runter um schnell an zwei frostmarken zu kommen. dieses tempo scheint sich mittlerweile auch in den "kleinen" instanzen einzuschleichen. da würde ich dann auch direkt was sagen wenn die gruppe zu sehr nervt. dein manaproblem erübrigt sich spät. wenn du selbst 80 bist. ich kann mittlerweile easy eine ganze instanz ohne manapausen durchheilen. das equip macht's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

ebenso wie der TE habe ich auch meinen (80er-)heildruiden kürzlich wieder rausgekramt, und muss überraschterweise sagen dass ich in 3 tagen keine katastrophengruppe hatte, obwohl von wipe beim ersten trash bis zum frischen 80er-tank bis hin zum verpeilten oculus-flieger alles dabei war.

nur mut, kleiner heilbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! als heiler kann man da schon auch mal den ton angeben und kann ja zum glück auch leaven und schnell ne neue gruppe finden wenn es mal gar nicht hinhaut. heilen ist spaßig, keine frage, aber leveln würde ich so nicht. zu langwierig und zu ätzend. ich pers. würde mit feral-skillung easy auf 70 spielen und dann mit zweiskillung northrends instanzen als heiler unsicher machen.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (18. April 2010)

Haaaaa, wie ich diese Sitaution doch kenne.... *seufz* Ich hab so langsam das Gefühl, dass einige ihre Levelanzeige nicht mehr richtig lesen können und aus einer 53, 48, 21 what ever gerne mal eine 80 machen. Und nicht nur das, sondern auch aus 7k Mana 27k Mana..... 
So, alle da, gut ich kann buf... HEILEN! Oo "Lol, heala(!) afk?" Eeeehm nee, nur noch am buffen und danach hat man nicht mehr sehr viel Mana du Genie..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder auch schön. Hmm ich kann ja mal den ganzen Raum pullen.... Solche Situtationen kosten den/die Durschnittsheiler/in ca 2 Jahre ihres Lebens und einen Herzkasper.... Auf meinen dezenten Hinweis: Manapause bitte^^ wird dann auch in den wenigsten Fällen geagiert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile hab ich mir sogar ein Makro geschrieben, denn in der Zeit, in der Manapause schreibe ist unser Tank schon in die nächste Mobgruppe gehüpft.... Und weil ich ja doch etwas zart besaitet bin und es hasse wenn ich blöd angepflaumt werde, hechte ich noch dazwischen und versuche die Situation zu retten...
Die können ja gerne so rumrennen wenn sie 80 sind und T9/10 haben, aber wenn sie unbedingt jetzt schon dafür üben wollen, sollen sie sich nicht beschweren wenn sie auf der Schnauze liegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch mein Tipp an den TE: Erstell dir ein Makro, dass etwas länger ist, also auch schwerer übersehen wird (meins zum Bleistift: Hey, eure Lu könnte ein Manapäuschen vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wenn du so wie ich nicht so hartgesotten bist und einfach alle verrecken lassen kannst, pack dir 2-3 Stacks Wasser ein und hau dich in jeder noch so kleinen Pause hin und trink solange du kannst, auch wenn der Tank schon in den Mobs steht, er kippt ja nicht sofort aus den Latschen. Dann gibts keinen Wipe, kein Noob-heiler-geflame und die Ini ist schnell durch...

PS: Das heißt nicht, dass alle Leveltanks fürn Hinterausgang sind. ^^ Ich hab durchaus auch schon welche gehabt die mich auf mein Mana hingewiesen hab, sogar schon DDs. Also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. April 2010)

Naja mit meinem 80er Schami kann ich nicht mehr wirklich oom gehen, weswegen mir die schnellen runs entgegen kommen.
Aber auch ich zocke hin und wieder gern mit meinem 55er Bäumchen und da gibts bei mir genau die selben Probleme.
Ich habe da eine ganz einfache Philosophie entwickelt: Ich kündige an wenn ich regge und tue das dann auch bis mein mana 100% erreicht hat. Bis dahin rühr ich keinen einzigen Finger und wenn die grp member sterben ist das ihre Schuld.
Aber ganz wichtig ist das vorher Ankündigen damit man sie danach noch flamen kann das sie zu blöd zum lesen sind.


----------



## Vispi (18. April 2010)

das problem ist das 90% der tanks die man bei der levelphase per random ini trifft einfach nur voll scheise spielen

dazu kommt noch das die meisten die inis nit kennen und trotzdem los rennen wie gestört, am schlimmsten ist es allerdings mit lvl 58 rum, ich sag nur dk´s, schnell mal nen dk erstellt und denken so tanken geht scho

da steht man dann als heiler hinten und denkt sich "ach du scheise" jeder hat agro nur der tank nit

zum bespiel bollwerk, gleich nach der brücke, einfach mal reinrennen 3 grps mitreißen und klar noch den pat oben drauf, da verknotet man sich die pfoten beim heilen, muss aber dann einfach sagen "sorry unheilbar" natürlich leavt der tank instant die grp

die meisten tanks pullen auch nit mehr, die rennen in die mob grps ohne nach links und rechts zu gucken ziehen alles mit was da rumsteht, no go, nur weil die typen vieleicht mit main in hero ini nen t10 pala tank sehen der mal gleich den ganzen raum pullt, heist das noch lange nit das das auch beim twinken geht

es treibt einen auf jedenfall dazu einfach nix anderes mehr zu zoggen als tank in random inis, zumin in der levelphase, zum glück wird es ab hero stufe, meinen gefühl nach, viel viel besser


----------



## @rctic@ (18. April 2010)

Wenn du bereits auf Level 50 solchen Leuten begegnest, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass das Twinks sind. Mit Wotlk ist es zur Gewohnheit geworden, dass ein Heiler nicht mehr reggen muss und wenn doch muss er Anregen/Manafluttotem etc. benutzen, denn nicht immer wird darauf geachtet, zumal viele Tanks mittlerweile auch ohne Heiler gut zurecht kommen.
Da das im Low-Level-Bereich leider nicht der Fall ist, würde ich dir das gleiche raten wie Ventrex. Wenn niemand reagiert sterben lassen und auf Flames warten... wer nicht hören kann muss fühlen x)

Auf der anderen Seite sind gerade in diesem Level-Bereich mehr mit [Hirn] gebuffte Spieler unterwegs als auf 80, mein Priester hatte bisher immer das Glück, das der Tank mit einem halben Auge auf mein Mana geachtet hat... es gibt also nicht nur solche Speedrun-Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darling - bealgun (18. April 2010)

unnötiger thread nr xxxxxx .. es ist halt so und wird sich nicht ändern. gründe sind bekannt und die community ist halt so.


----------



## Megapunk (18. April 2010)

gibt leider solche leute, aber generell ändert sich das dann eig mit aufsteigenden lvl.
es gibt leider kleine nobs die denken dass sie die größten sind und der heiler weil er nicht unendlich mana hat nen bob ist.
aber leider gibts auch solche menschen auf 80 manchmal. war einmal occu tank na ja mittelmäßig equipt und die dds gingen. aufjeden fall wir starten bevor ich zuende gereggt habe, gut na ja. dann nach der ersten mob grp mountet der tank und rennt durch zwei mob grp ich komm kaum hniter her weil ich schon im kampf war. 
tank stirbt fast dds haben aggro. ich handauflegen (spiele pala) heiliges licht, flamme, alles gewirkt was ich hatte. gerade noch mal so gerettet. schreibe in den chat "hey nen bisschen langsamer bitte". keiner reagiert, stattdessen aufmounten wieder durch zwei mob grps, tank nach 5s tod = wipe. schreibe in den chat 
"äääää was sollte das?"
tank: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB" (er hat es genauso geschrieben auch mit groß und den vielen o's)
ich: "sry aber wenn du durch zwei mob grps gehst und ich net hinterherkomme woher soll bitte der heal kommen?"
tank: "KACK BOOOOOOOON SCHEI? HEAL LERN ERSTMAL HEALEN"
ich:" ja sicher ich bin schuld wenn du unfähig bist"
auf einmal meldet sich der schami: "ts wenn du nicht mit dem healen hinterher kommst bist du wohl schuld hahah^^" (er fands scheinbar lustig)
ich: "ja sicher......
dieses gespräch ging dann noch nen bisschen weiter aber lange rede kurzer sinn hab einfach dann die grp geleavt.
glaub mir wenn dir die leute arschig kommen leave einfach mal die grp nen heal findet sich net so schnell (vorallem net auf den lvl) und wenn sie dir total arschig kommen, warte bis der tank die nächste größere mob grp zieht und leave kurz davor^^. auch wenns doof kommt die typen lernen es net anders.
 ist einfach so sind über 10 millionen spieler da müssen ja auch bobs dabei sein, wie im rl.


----------



## Shinjiku (18. April 2010)

also ich spiele schon seit langem keine twinks mehr aber ich muss sagen das man als 80ger schon genug mit den "etwas nicht so inteligenten" zu tun hat.

ich selber hab 380ger wo einer main ist, DuDuTank/heal, DKtank, verstärker/heal schami, ich behersch die klassen da ich sie seit jahren spiel. In ner ini siehts dann immer aus das ich jeweils 2 mal tank und 1 heal daily mache. 

erste regel als tank, schau auf das mana deines heilers, nimm dir notfalls den heiler ins fokus ^^ 
wenn nen dd pullt, das add ignorieren und die anderen weitermachen, wenn er dran stirbt sein pech, so kommentare von mir wie "wer pullt darf den mob behalten" wirkt da ware wunder.
auch eine gute sache, man dreht sich mit blickrichtung des chars zur gruppe, die leute die drauf achten schalten manchmal auch und sehen, oh der konzentriert sich net nach vorne, mhh ich nicht pullen sollte.

schönste ist wende dann immer 3-4 leute von einem server hast, meist sogar guildenkollegen. einen ihrer kollegen wenn er pullt sterben lassen und er tuts nie weider da er sich vor dennen blamiert.

als heiler ist es dann net so einfach, aber da kann man auch sagen, "leute der tank pullt, alles andere stirbt" 
dann gibts natürlich immer diese schlauberger die meinten mit so dummen sprüchen wie "omg spiel deine klasse richtig", "pull mal schneller hab keine zeit" und anderen, weiter zu kommen. die kann man dann mit schnellen antworten wie "ich bin der tank und bestimme die geschwindigkeit" oder "wenn du keine zeit hast geh net in inis" schnell aus der gruppe jagen ^^

naja spiel 2 horde und 1 ally char muss aber sagen das es sich vorallem in richtung horde mit solchen schlechten gruppenleuten in grenzen hält.

aber ich bin froh das ich nicht mehr als die 3 dailys pro tag machen muss, weil manchmal machen dir die leute schon das spiel ürgentwie kaput


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (18. April 2010)

deshalb nenn ich und nen paar freunde die innis gerne randoom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn das aber auch als Heiler ist man in Classic sehr schnell oom weil die Items einfach keinen großen Manapool/Manaregg hergeben.
Ich gebe aber gern zu, dass es mir passiert ist als Tank das Heilermana zu übersehen aber nicht wirklich oft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorys (18. April 2010)

da ich keinen heal zocke und doch eher auf mana der ganzen gruppe gucke möchte ich doch mal auf den weg geben dass nicht 100% der gamer mit Acc gebunden gegeständen rumlaufen auch diejenigen sind die nen 80er hochgezoggt haben bzw die nötigen splitter/embleme/siegel erfarmt haben!!!

evtl sind es ja die kleinen brüder, schwestern, die lieben Partner(ehe), freundin, freund die auch gerne mal WoW zocken.

soll keine entschuldigung für jene sein will nur betonen das nicht jeder der acc sachen trägt auch nen char auf lvl 80 gespielt hat.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. April 2010)

Es gibt auch low lvl healer die nie oom gehen. Ich war auf 50 mit meinem baum nie oom.
Wenn sich die tanks an sowas gewöhnen hat man als healer der noch aufs mana achten muss verloren.

Ich achte immer aufs mana meiner Gruppe wenn ich als tank unterwegs bin.


----------



## mcskibbeddy (18. April 2010)

Immoment level ich mit einer Freundin zusammen als Tank und Heiler, sie Pala Tank ich Druiden Heiler. Und wir mussten dabei feststellen, dass für die meisten DD Twink's die Worte antanken lassen und auf Markierungen achten Fremdworte sind. Wir leveln seit Level 15 auschschließlich über den Gruppenfinder. Von Nahkampfhexenmeistern über Zaubermachtsschurken bis hin zu Jägern die den ganzen Schwarzfels pullen wollen, war alles dabei. Zu unserem Bedauern haben wir festgestellt, Gruppen wo einer auf den anderen achtete waren da wirklich eher die seltenheit, aber wenn man mal 3 DD's findet die mit Hirn spielen, versuchen wir diese auch für ein paar mehr Instanzläufe zu begeistern. Da wir ausschließlich das Tool benutzen hatte ich als Heiler nicht wirklich oft Manaprobleme bei einem Fehlpull, da beide wirklich immer Top Equipped waren für den Levelbereich in dem wir in Instanzen waren.
Und mittlerweile sehe ich es so, wer vor dem Tank Aggro zieht guckt sich den Kampf aus dem Staub an, wer dann flamet darf laufen oder die Gruppe verlassen, tut er das nicht gehen wir, wobei es relativ schön zu beobachten ist wie solche Leute rausgewählt werden.
Ein schöner Moment war im Tempel von Atal'Hakkar, ein Ele-Schammy meint Kettenblitz spammen zu müssen bevor der Tank in der Mobgruppe ist, Bäm Aggro, okay wir dachten usn vielleicgt war es ja nen versehen, nach dem dritten Mal fragte der Tank dann, ob man es nicht unterlassen könne, antwort des Schamanen war, wieso er tanke doch verflucht gut. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings lag er schon im Staub, konnte nicht Ankhen weil er keine Reagenzien hatte und der Vote war schon auf dem Bildschirm. Der Ele ist gegangen worden und die beiden anderen DD's schrieben nur: "Und nun is er weg, so schnell geht das!"
Ich kann leider die Wartezeit als DD in den unteren Instanzen nicht einschätzen da wir wirklich innerhalb von <3 sek eine Gruppe haben. Aber an solchen Reaktionen sieht man, dass die Wartezeit wirklich lange sein muss...
Am schlimmsten war der Bereich bis 58, die BC Instanz gingen eigentlich von den Gruppen her und jetzt mit den WotLK Instanzen geht es leider wieder etwas Berg ab. Mittlerweile sitzen wir im TS und amüsieren uns über die DD's die den AoE schon in die Mobgruppe hauen bevor der Schild des Rächers flog oder überhaupt Weihe liegt. Das Problem ist einfach, man braucht ein dickes Fell.

Moral von der Geschichte ist, wer dem Tank das Leben schwer macht und den Heiler ärgert läuft und wer Beratungsresistent ist soll sich eine neue Gruppe suchen!


----------



## Vahel (18. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ich persönlich spiele Tank und bei mir ist es genau andersrum .. wenn die Heiler da mit 50 % mana stehen warte ich natürlich .. doch das mana steigt nicht sondern werde erstmal angemeckert.. Zitat:
"Mach mal schneller Tank"
"Willst du nicht mana reggen?"
"lol ne brauch ich nicht?"
"ah..okay"
.. naja.. so geht das eigl immer ^^ Gibt aber auch die Sorte von Heilern die immer schön gechillt mana reggen wollen..was mir persönlich angenehmer ist = )


----------



## Chiichi (18. April 2010)

also mein dudu twink hat da auch schon gelitten ^^
jetzt mit 60 gehts so mim mana reg aber wenn die ned warten sterben die halt pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn sie mich dann kicken ists auch gut dann hab ich kein debuff aber bin die gruppe los ^^

also wenn ich meinen pala tank twink spiele achte ich immer auf das mana und wenn die gruppe vor rennt sterben die auch verlassen und es wird ein neuer dd rangeholt.

mit meinem baum mach ich immer gleich ne ansage...tank tanken lassen weil dann geh ich ned oom wenn ich nur ihn heil und alles geht schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (18. April 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich ehrlich bin war ich noch nie als Heiler in randoms unterwegss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




soweit bekannt ist wird es ja nichtmehr möglich sein ohne cc zu arbeiten in cata... mal sehen wie sich das dann entwickelt :/


----------



## Darkdamien (18. April 2010)

mir gehts nicht anders, hab einen priester twink angefangen, den ich seit lvl 15 ausschliesslich durch instanzen hochziehe.
was mir da schon in randoms untergekommen ist, ist unter aller sau, alle denken dass es genauso klappt wie mit t10 in den heroic ini´s, da pullt der tank in gnomeregan 10 (ZEHN!!!) mobs, der jäger hat auch noch 2 an der backe, was das geworden ist könnt ihr euch ja denken. ich kann das zwar heilen, weil die mobs letztendlich nicht so viel schaden machen, allerdings reicht der dmg der dd nicht im geringsten und ich steh früher oder später oom da, und dann geht der tank als erstes aus der gruppe mit den worten "omfg l2p ihr naps"

ich mach mir deswegen jetz keinen kopf, ich denk mir halt "was für ein ******" und schmunzel drüber, igno sowieso. ich such mir dann einfach die nächste instanz. aber man muss doch am verstand der leute zweifeln. ich reiss keinem tank den kopf ab wenn er sich mal zuviel zumutet, ist mir auch schon mal passiert mit meinem bärchen, aber die schuld dann den anderen zuzuweisen ist wohl in hohem maß lächerlich :-D

wenn ich nach einem kampf oom bin, drück ich auf mein "ich bin oom und muss kurz mana reggen" makro, meistens rennen trotzdem alle weiter und kucken dann blöd wenn sie am boden liegen, flames in meine richtung sind dabei garantiert, interessiert mich aber nicht, denn es kann nicht zuviel verlangt sein mal 15sek zu warten bis ich wieder mana hab.

also lieber TE, mach dir keinen kopf, das schlimmste was dir passieren kann, ist dass die leute aus der gruppe leaven, aber als heiler hast ja schnell wieder ne neue, 2 min schätz ich ma ^^


----------



## Firun (18. April 2010)

Servus,

ich war gestern im bereich 79-80 in Ini's unterwegs und kann mich nicht beschweren.

Einmal das war dann im 80iger Bereich war ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs die sich dann nach dem ersten Boss auflöste weil der Tank meinte "wir sind noobs" , naja somit war das aber auch die einzige negative Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe.

Sicherlich , mir ist es auch aufgefallen das man ziemlich "schnell" durch die Ini rennt was ich schade finde besonders wenn man noch Quests zu erledigen hat, da kann es wohl mal passieren das der ein oder andere das maulen anfängt, dass ist wirklich schade.
Waren wir doch alle mal in der Situtation das wir eine Quest erledigen mussten oder vielleicht das erste mal in einer Ini sind,wie sowas teilweise vergessen wird und mit "mach mal schneller du noob" kommentiert ist wirklich schade.

Wie es im niederen Level Bereich ist weis ich allerdings nicht genau.


----------



## Chandra12 (18. April 2010)

Mit meinem Pala-Tank bin ich sehr oft in Random-ins unterwegs. Nun gut, ich habe immer einen Heiler dabei, den ich kenne, also kommen "nur" drei DDs wechselnd in die Gruppe. Und ich kann sagen, ich habe schon die komischsten Sachen erlebt:'

- DDs, die angreifen, noch bevor ich überhaupt mein Schild die Rächers abschießen konnte
- Sprüche wie "antanken lassen braucht man nimmer"
- Das krasseste war damals im Nexus, wo alle drei DDs plötzlich gleichzeitig afk mussten, einer ging sogar während des Kampfes ohne ein Wort weg, allerdings mit verschiedenen Ausreden. Wir haben dann zu zweit weiter gemacht, bis sich einer der DDs, ein Hexer von unseren eigenen Realm, wieder kam und weiter mitmachte

Lustig war aber im Burg nh. Prinz Keleseth (oder wieder man den genau schreibt) wurde immer mit den vier Adds, vor ihm in dem Raum stehen, bekämpft. Auch wenn es da sehr oft Probleme mit übereifrigen DDs gab, welche wohl nicht des Lesens mächtig sind, denn das wurde jedes Mal im Chat besprochen, das alle gepullt werden. 

Der Dungeon-Finder ist jedenfalls top und mit übereifrigen DDs hab ich keine Probs mehr. Wenn die nicht auf das Heiler oder auch mal mein Mana warten können, gibs Staub zur kleinen Stärkung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne, igno benutzen, wenn wirklich einer aus der Gruppe nicht auszuhalten ist und nicht weiß, das das trotzallem nur ein Spiel ist, in dem man auch mal auf andere achten sollte.

Chani


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wie es im niederen Level Bereich ist weis ich allerdings nicht genau.



Sieg der Hypokröte!

Im Lvlbereich ist es noch schlimmer (30-50)

Da kommen immer die Kiddies (So meine Erfahrung) die sich beschweren das 

A: Ihre Klasse sooooooo genervt wurde
B: Der Heiler zuwenig den Jäger heilt da er ja auch ein anrecht aufs Tanken hätte
C: Warum wir denn so eine Scheiss Gruppe hätten (Direkt als er in der Gruppe ist ohne auch nur einen einzigen Mob mit dem Knüppel berührt zu haben) und leavt

UND D: Die Leute vom Roleplayservern die meckern wenn man sein Schildkrötenpet Manfred nennt!


----------



## Abeille (18. April 2010)

Nunja, ich denke mal die Spielerchar wird immer größer und vor allem jünger - sprich das benehmen nimmt insgesammt ab. Vor dem PC sitzen auch - und das unabhängig von dem Alter - viele Spieler, die sich in der Anonymität des Internets eben mal richtig austoben. Da wird eben der pickelgesichtige 14jährige zum Imba-Roxxor und der frustrierte Mitzwanziger zum Obergeilotank. Rücksicht? Zusammenspiel? Gruppenspiel? Fehlanzeige!
Wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass gerade Jüngere denken, sie müssten so gogo Spielen und dann auf nettes Ansprechen plötzlich richtig umgänglich werden. 

Fazit: In wow ist es nicht viel anders als in Foren oder Chats - alles voll Möchtegern-Prolls, Dorfgangstas etc etc.


----------



## Kjarrigan (18. April 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> soweit bekannt ist wird es ja nichtmehr möglich sein ohne cc zu arbeiten in cata... mal sehen wie sich das dann entwickelt :/




Vor der Änderung habe ich jetzt schon Angst (:-P), gibt ja genug leute die schon jetzt nicht mehr wissen was Sheepen ist oder wozu eine Eisfalle egtl gut sein soll, da werden die ersten ini-runs in cata doch recht lustig werden (Spaß, Spaß, Spaß Spaß Spaß... *sich aufhängt*)


Low lvl inis mach ich egtl nicht (mein main ist und bleibt mein main) aber auch bei 80er heros gibts mal den ein oder anderen. Aber was man auch gutes sagen muss: hatte letztens einen guten Tank turm hero und der hat wirklich mal tempo gegeben, 2 grps gepullt, bevor die down waren schon ín die nächste grp usw, hat zwischendurch gefragt wies mittem mana aussieht und ist dann weiter (hab keine manaprobs weil für heros "leicht" overequipped)

MfG Kjar


----------



## Abeille (18. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> UND D: Die Leute vom Roleplayservern die meckern wenn man sein Schildkrötenpet Manfred nennt!



Hm bin ja selbst auf nen RP Server und verteidige dort die Reste von RP, aber Manfred find ich ok. Wobei Mechtschild wäre auch nett. Wundert mich eher das da keiner schreibt: "Lolol Schildkröte is kei Dämatschpet du noob lolo111"


----------



## Erital (18. April 2010)

Also "nur Frust" in Random-inis find ich etwas überzogen...

Jedoch ist mir vorgestern etwas ähnliches passiert:

Ich melde mich als Tank mit meinem 50er Bärchen im Tool an, bekomme natürlich instant eine Gruppe zugewiesen. Klasse, Brt... Sofort nach Instanzstart kristallisiert sich einer der DD als kleines Großmaul raus. Was noch erschwerend hinzu kam, dass alle DD ca. 5 level über mir waren.
Nun gut, los gings. doch dann gleich der Schlag in die Fresse: Antanken - was ist das?! ich stürme eine Gruppe an, sofort wird gebombt - die Mobs rennen fein auseinander und ich hab Mühe diese wieder einzusammeln. So gehts immer schön weiter durch die Instanz, unterbrochen mit einigen kleinen Aufbäumern des besagten DD. Der Heiler war natürlich auch nach fast jeder Gruppe OOM, was ihn auch einige blöde Sprüche kassieren ließ. Irgendwann jedoch hatten wir auch mal die Schnauze voll und haben den kleinen Sack in die Schranken gewiesen, komischerweise war danach auch Ruhe - bis zum 3. von den imba-DD verursachten wipe, wo dann spontan und ohne einen ton zu sagen nach dem Ableben geleaved wurde...
Naja, ich war eh müde und wollte off. ...

Und was lernt man daraus?
Das nächste mal wenn sich auch nur Anzeichen eines solch Asozialen Verhaltens bemerkbar machen, bin ich weg. Evtl. noch mit nem kleinen Verweis auf den Störenfried. Es tut mir dann zwar etwas leid für die restliche Gruppe, jedoch ist Schmerz, in diesem Fall der Verlust des Tanks, miener Meinung nach immer noch der beste Lehrer. Und nachdem so ein "imba-r0xx0r-DD" einige Male mit seinem Verhalten auf die Fresse geflogen ist wird er es entweder lernen, oder es voller Brast unterlassen sich zukünftig für rnd-inis anzumelden. In beiden Fällen können alle Anderen nur davon profitieren.

...Und für aufstrebende Heiler wurden hier ja auch schon einige gute Tips gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


Was man sich jedoch merken sollte...
Die ini ist immer nur so gut, wie das was du daraus machst.
Als Tank: Du hast die Fäden in der Hand, versuche ein gute Gleichgewicht aus allen Bedürfnissen zu schaffen. ("aus großer Kraft folgt große Verantwortung!" ;P)
Als Heiler: Wenn es dir zu streßig wird, bitte darum dass das Tempo etwas runtergeschraubt, bzw. die Rücksicht auf dich etwas erhöht wird.
Als DD: passe dich verdammt noch mal dem Tank und dem Heiler an! Assistiere dem Tank und achte darauf, dass entfliehende Mobs nicht schnurstraks in die nächste Gruppe rennen, oder irgendwelche bösen mobs deinen Heiler tot kloppen. Wenn du stirbst, kannst man dich rezzen, wenn der Heiler stirbt ists meist ein Wipe und die Überschrift "nur Frust" kommt sehr schnell zur Geltung.

So long...


----------



## Gerti (18. April 2010)

Als tank hab ich garkeinen Bock mehr. Macht alles andere als Spaß Random Heroics zu gehen -.-'

Edit: Als DD machts bei weitem mehr Spaß. Auch wenns meist nur ne Quälerei ist.


----------



## IIIFireIII (18. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Als tank hab ich garkeinen Bock mehr. Macht alles andere als Spaß Random Heroics zu gehen -.-'
> 
> Edit: Als DD machts bei weitem mehr Spaß. Auch wenns meist nur ne Quälerei ist.



Dito!!


Meinen Tank habe ich schon vor Monaten auf Eis gelegt. 

Als DD bin ich auch innerhalb von maximal 15 Minuten in einer Gruppe, was nicht wirklich eine lange Wartezeit ist.


----------



## Yando (18. April 2010)

> Reppkosten bringen die lernresistenten dazu abzuhauen, alle anderen spielen auf einmal besser



Mittlerweile erlebe ich es zumindest bei uns so das wenn mal gestorben wird die Leute auf alles need haben nur um ihre Repkosten wieder rauszuholen.
Naja ohne Kommentar...


----------



## Deloriana (18. April 2010)

ich als Jäger brauch ja manchmal auch mein Mana und regge dann mal gerne mit
so kann ich meinen schaden dann konstant hoch halten weil ich im kampf nicht aspekt der viper anmachen muss
dann geht das auch schnell mit der ini...
ich geh meistens eh mit nem Dudu Bekannten durch die Inis der sich sowohl als Tank wie als Heiler anmeldet..
also gibts für mich da kein Problem
er sagt auch wenn der dd die aggro zieht darf er sie behalten
wenn der tank durchrusht und mana doch mal alle ist dann stirbt er halt
wenn er es nicht lernt schmeissen wir ihn raus und gut ist ... so geht das nicht

grundsätzliche Höflichkeitsregeln sollten auch in Random Inis eingehalten werden
das heisst weder die anfänger zuflamen noch rummeckern wenn sie nicht genug schaden machen
jeder hat mal klein angefangen und schliesslich geht man ja in inis um bessere Ausrüstung abzugreifen


----------



## Orgoron (18. April 2010)

Wenns der Heiler nich packt wird er gekickt und in 2 Minuten hat man nen neuen.

Wenns euch nich passt wie es in Randominis zugeht geht einfach nicht rein.

Ender der Durchsage !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (18. April 2010)

daher spielst du als ehaler nachtelf wenn die rushen ohne das du mana hast schattebnmimik sterben lassen fertig


----------



## Edanos (18. April 2010)

Die meisten Lowies sind Twinks, mit ihren Mains sind sie gewohnt durch die Instanzen durchzurushen... Anscheinend schalten sie in ihrem Kopf nicht um wenn sie mit Twinks unterwegs sind... Naja... Wobei ich eher denke das die meisten Ego's sind und naja...


----------



## Nodoka (18. April 2010)

Das Thema passt zu meinem soeben erlebten HDR versuch...betonung auf VERSUCH..

Ich (dudu heal) komme in die Gruppe, 1 Spieler ist tod, und betritt kurz darauf die Instanz...
ich werde schon vom Tank (dk) betrachtet, kurz darauf buffen wir durch.
Der Tank rennt in die linke Ecke, ich hinterher... ich sehe tote ncs und denke mir "ok, schon Wipes gehabt heal ist abgehauen".
Das Event startet, Welle 1 alles gut, Welle 2 TOP, Welle 3 super, welle 4, ich werde unterbrochen, meine Casts haben cd, der Tank bekommt MASSIG schaden (ich kann natürlich nichts gegen machen weil der cd noch drin ist), in dem Moment kommt der nc schurke zu mir, BÄM da haut er mich down...die Gruppe kurz danach tod.... nun wird in den Chat geschrieben...

[dk tank]: Omg noch son healer
[dk tank]: ....
[ich]: hey, wenn ich aggro habe kann ich nichts machen, wurd unterbrochen... was willst da machen hmmm?

Kurz darauf findet ein Voting statt, es wird der Jäger ausgetauscht... bzw. rausgewählt

[dk tank]: so
[dk tank]: also
[dk tank]: stock du meldest als dd an
[dk tank]: ich hol nen guten healer
[dk tank]: ...

mit stock werde ich gemeint sein gewesen

es wird n priest geladen, vom equip stand her so wie ich...
ein paar sekunden später geht der priest wieder aus der gruppe, ich denk mir nur mein Teil dazu, der Tank rennt richtung Ausgang...
worauf ich mir folgendes nicht verklemmen konnte:

[ich]: unfähiger tank Oo l2p und so rofl omfg 
---------------------------------------------------------

Ich meine hey, was soll der Mist, den heal beschuldigen, weil der Tank mir den shit nicht von der Backe halten kann???
Ich habe die ini schon mehrmals geheilt(problemlos) sogar mit dem Erfolg auf Zeit am ende und sowohl in der ecke als auch direkt vorne!
Das frustet echt, wenn sowas passiert und man als schuldig hingestellt wird, wobei man selbst nichts dazu kann!


----------



## schmetti (18. April 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Sprich das erlebt man öfters mal als Heiler und man ist immer der schuldige bei nem Wipe. Lass dich davon nicht entmutigen, denn es gibt auch Ausnahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gleiche kann ein Tank auch sagen, ist immer der Tank oder der Heiler.
Und NIE die DMG Geilen DD´s die sofort vollgas geben und alles raushauen was sie haben, und scheinbar auch ihr HIRN


----------



## Topfkopf (18. April 2010)

wenn ich meinen Palatwink lvl 45 mal auf Heiler spiele und irgendson bob wartet nicht wenn ich oom bin, dann stirbt er halt. Dann schreib ich nur: "Lektion 5: Wenn der Heiler Mana schreibt bedeuted losrennen Reppkosten farmen." Wen mich der Idiot dann als Schlechten Heiler bezeichnet starte ich ne Ausschlusswahl gegen ihn, dann darf die Gruppe entscheiden: Einen neuen Heiler suchen und mit dem "ich-les-den-chat-nicht-und-bin-nekrophil"DD weiter machen, oder einen neuen DD suchen. 

Wenn ich aggro hab hab ich ja genug zauber um mich zu schützen, außerdem als Heildose geh ich so schnell nich down, wie ein armes bäumchen in der gleichen situation. 

Wenn der Tank stirbt weil er nicht warten konnte passiert mit dem das gleiche wie mit nem DD, wenn ich sage oom, und der rennt los, hat er pech gehabt. Ansonsten gilt: Wenn wer dem Heiler dumm kommt darf er lange auf Heal warten wenn er scheiße baut.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (18. April 2010)

Ich persönlich spiele 2 Tanks. Einer ist mein Krieger (Lvl 80) un der andere mein Todesritter (Lvl 67). Und ich muss sagen, dass ich, als ich mit dem Todesritter angefangen habe. auch erstmal überrascht war, wie schnell einige Heiler doch OOM gingen und wie stark/schwach die Heilleistung doch aussah. 

Sobald ein Heiler nach mana ruft warte ich natürlich auf ihn. Das Problem, was ich hier aber oft sehe sind die DD's, die dann anfangen zu pullen. Damit die nicht sterben fange ich die Mobs ab und tanke sie durch. Das resultiert natürlich immer in einem Flame vom Heiler, warum ich denn die Mobs pulle ---> Verrückte Welt.

In 80er Heros ist es natürlich wieder einmal ganz anders. Ich brauche schlichtweg keinen Heiler. Die Bosse tankt man einfach und verliert innerhalb des Bosskampfes ~2k seines Lebens. Und das als Krieger, der ohne Selfheal auskommt. Kommt es zu großen Ansammlungen von Mobs nimmt man seine CD's und zur Not erhält man einfach einen Heal vom Shadow oder Verstärker. Und eben dieses Vorgehen kennen die meisten Twinks nur.

Hierbei muss man aber sagen, dass ich auch oft in unteren Instanzen so etwas sehe. Die Heiler langweilen sich so sehr, dass sie teilweise noch 2 Mobgruppen zusätzlich pullen. Andere Heiler haben schon Probleme wenn man nur eine Gruppe pullt. Meiner Meinung liegt das schlichtweg in der Erfahrung. Kennen sich Tank oder Heiler mit ihrer Klasse nicht gut aus ist die Gruppe oft zum Scheitern verurteilt. Das hat auch etwas mit Mana zu tun. Heiler, die nach einer Gruppe OOM sind scheinen ja etwas falsch zu machen, da es als Gegensatz immer die Heiler gibt, die die halbe Ini durchheilen und dann vorm Endboss noch eben nach einem kurzen Reg verlangen. 

Das dreisteste, was mir persönlich unheimlich auf den Keks geht, sind die Heiler die OOM sind und dann ihren Mund nicht aufkriegen. Dann flamen sie einen: "Du siehst doch, dass ich OOM bin. Kannst du nicht mal warten du Noob?". Darauf entgegne ich meistens, dass er doch seinen Mund aufmachen soll, wenn er reggen will. Das endet meistens in einem: "Lol. Die Tanks müssen immer das Mana der anderen Klassen im Auge behalten!"
Soetwas finde ich immer unheimlich ignorant. Tanks sind nun einmal dafür da um die Mobs zu tanken und dafür sorgen, dass Heiler und DD's nicht sterben. Aber Tanks fungieren nicht als die persönlichen "Mana Watcher" für andere Klassen.

Was ich außerdem schade finde und was mir in sehr vielen Threads auf den Keks geht, ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Heiler und Tanks immer als die "armen Opfer" darstellen, die ja ständig von den DD#s geflamet werden, weil sie angeblich nicht ihre Klasse spielen können.
Fakt ist in dem Fall: 

- Heiler: Hast du ausreichend Mana und kannste die Gruppe bei einem angemessenen Pull nicht am leben halten wirst du zurecht geflamet.
- Tank: Pullst du eine normale Gruppe und kannst keine Aggro halten, wodurch Leute sterben wirst du zurecht geflamet. (Und Nein. Man kann auch noch mit dem schlechtesten Gearstand auf Lvl 80 gegen 6k Dps+ DD's Aggro halten)
- DD's machst du nicht ausreichend Schaden, pullst einfach Gruppen, oder versagst bei CC/Interrupt etc. wirst du zurecht geflamet.

Wenn ich als Tank von irgendeinem DD geflamet werde, weil ich angeblich nicht tanken kann entgegne ich ihm zu 95% der Fälle mit dem Post des Dps Logs, in dem ich als Tank so gut wie immer über ihm bin.
Meiner Meinung nach immer die beste Lösung für alle Tanks und Heiler: "Verweist die DD's mal auf ihre Fails dann gehts euch auch gleich besser und Random Inis können auch wieder halbwegs "Spaß" machen. Zumindest amüsiere ich mich immer köstlich bei sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (18. April 2010)

Minousch schrieb:


> [...]
> gibts nur noch *"gogo"* egal in welcher lvl-stufe bzw ini
> [...]





FALSCH


*OGOG*


----------



## Nexilein (18. April 2010)

Tagesordnung, sonst gäbe es keine 1000 Threads zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Heiler hast du es aber eigentlich gaz gut, denn du musst nur das Heilen einstellen um ne Zwangspause zu erwirken.


----------



## Nihtingàle (18. April 2010)

-----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjtFq961Xd8 <----


----------



## VILOGITY (18. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Als ich ihn freundlich daraufhinwies, dass mein Versuch ohne Mana zu heilen irgendwie zum Scheitern verurteilt war, meinte er dass nur Noobs in Hero Innies OOM gehen.
> Das war einer der ganz seltenen Fälle wo ich nicht nur OOM sondern auch gleich ganz gegangen bin.




Nur absolute Lowbob Tanks pullen wenn der Heiler keine Mana hat, so wird ein Schuh draus.

Ja da draussen rennen seit WotlK fast nur noch eGay Chars rum die nicht mal wissen was ne BC INI ist und auch nie ne BC HC INI überlebt hätten.
TDM sag ich da nur, damit wären die meisten der kleinen hier doch völlig überfordert...."CC WTF looool CC machen nur Nuubs" Waaas net alles Pullen und Bomben ? looool Dreck INI"
Da wunder ich mich nicht das auf unserem Server nur wenige den Titel "Königsmörder" haben und 90% der Random's bei Modermine und Prof scheitern oder spätestens beim Rat und das trotz dem 10% Buff.

Null Char Beherschung und am aller Schlimmsten sind Palas, Hexer, Mages und DD DK's........ ADDS ? lol da bricht mein DMG im Recount ein.
Aber dann auch noch nach dem WIPE im Chat schreiben...Was willst du ? ich hab am meisten DMG gemacht und somit auch wirklich jedem zu zeigen, dass man ein Lowbird ist und nicht
verstanden hat das es nur deswegen zum Wipe gekommen ist weil die Roxxor DD's lieber weiter auf dem Boss geblieben sind.

Genau so rennen die meisten auch durch ne HC INI, völlig ohne Hirn und Plan und immer schön die anderen Flamen wenns in die Hose geht....


----------



## Fumika (18. April 2010)

Ach jede Klasse kann schuld haben is halt so

1. Der tank kann bei jeder Gruppe die über 3 gegner hatt die aggro nicht halten (was mitlerweile dank der neuen rache auch von warris zu verlangen is)
2 Mann pullt ne gruppe und bemerkt der heiler is abolut übervordert mit Gruppenheal und packts nur wenn er mich heilen muss kaum is AE dmg im spiel klappt der heiler zusammen ( hab ich scho öfter sehen ) das trotz full epic und in innis wie Vio Hc
3. DD s... sry leute aber mit denen hab ich als tank die meisten sorgen

- Leute die nach jeder gruppe ogog gogo oder mach ma schneller im chat schreiben (wirklich nach JEDER)
- Leute die wenn mann regulär die inni macht mit allen Bössen scho am eingang der inni sagen ja schneller run bitte hab nur 10 min also og og scheiß auf die marken brauch die eh nicht ! vl brauch se ja wer anders aber das stöhrt solche typen nicht und warum zum TEUFEL meldet ihr euch für ne daily Hc an wenn ihr eh nur 10 min habt ? Oo oder wie mir es passierte n heiler schami geht nach dem prinz in an kahet aus der gruppe sagt ja sry muss wech. nun ja is ja kein ding jut suchen fix wen anders ne sec bevor er rausgeht sagt er noch so ja wer Markenfarmruns machen will sollte es lieber privat machen und nicht mir der daily hc... und sofort war er wech >_<

- Meine Lieblinge die dds die vorrennen und pullen müssen aus welchen gründen auch immer die in Grube mit deathgrip pullen und die ich dann abspotten muss weil se den dk 8k + hits verpassen
- und natürlich die die es aber mitlerweile seltener gibt die nach jeder 2 gruppe das dmg Meter posten zu müssen weil se mit Aoe bomben den meisten schaden gemacht haben zu bc zeiten gabs die typen oft^^
- Lustig auch die kein plan von ihrer klasse haben nicht wissen was shakeln bedeutet sich nicht totstellen wenn se aggro haben oder ne eisfalle legen die mages die lieber auf den caster der auf sie einschießt weiter casten statt ihn zu sheepen oder was mir zu 70 zeiten passiert is n schurke den mann sagt stun ma pl den gegner (mark gesetzt) ok er schleicht los direkt auf die 5 er gruppe zu ohne außen rumm die schauen ihn scho an ... ... und er is tot

Jeder kann mist bauen manche weil se denken sie haben den größten und manche weil se neu sind und wenn mann halt keine erfahrung hatt und equip dann is es halt so kein grund für mich zu flamen aber die epic roxxer die es gewohnt sind das ihre Heiler und tanks icc equip und erfahrung besitzen... solche hohl ich schnell von ihren hohen gaul runter


----------



## hashmich (18. April 2010)

Also bei mir ist das immer sehr unterschiedlich oft hab ich eine wirklich grottenschlechte Gruppe aber ebenso oft spiel ich mit mindestens 2 personen die echt nicht schlecht sind. Dazu muss man sagen dass ich momentan nen Prot-Pala hochspiele und insofern einfach aussuchen kann ob mir die Gruppe passt.


----------



## mettman1 (18. April 2010)

Fumika schrieb:


> Ach jede Klasse kann schuld haben is halt so
> 
> 1. Der tank kann bei jeder Gruppe die über 3 gegner hatt die aggro nicht halten (was mitlerweile dank der neuen rache auch von warris zu verlangen is)



genau denn rache ist wohl des warris beste methode aggro aufzubauen....nicht...


----------



## Fumika (18. April 2010)

dmg is auch = aggro und dank dem neuen Rache wenns geskillt is triffst du damit 2 ziele mein warri kommt auf 7 k crits auf 2 ziele dazu combi mit donnerknall und spalten die einen genauso kleinen cd haben oder wenigstens einen dazu passenden kann mann perfekt ganze zeit aoe dmg = agro machen als warri. Seid dem patch hab ich auch bei 5 er gruppen kaum probs oder gar nicht


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Also ich bin vor meiner Pause regelmäßig in instanzen gewessen, ich finde zufalls Gruppen gar nicht so schlimm viele neue Leute kennengelernt mit den ich heute noch schreibe.


----------



## J_0_T (18. April 2010)

Sin ja net wirklich alle schlimm... die wo einen übelst aufstoßen sind die twink spieler... die man meist erkennen kann mit erbstücken. 

Okay... benutze die auch, aber ich versuche wenigstens keinen schrott zu bauen... 


Aber naja... es gibt solche und solche


----------



## Itirian (18. April 2010)

Rnd Raids bzw inis...
sind wie Lotto spielen...
entweder man trifft eine hammergeile truppe mit der du alles problemlos schaffts
oder eine die mit hängen und würgen 1 boss schafft und danach sich splittet und deine
ID eindrucksvoll vernichtet =)
*hust*http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151144-icewind-dale-1-oder-2-multiplayer-helden-gesucht/*hust*


----------



## Rußler (18. April 2010)

Kündige einfach deinen Account, und lass dich net mehr von WoW beherrschen. Nein, das ist keine Ironie.

WoW hat jeglichen Reiz verloren,den es mal hatte. Du wirst kaum noch Spaß daran finden... ich dachte Blizz wird das schon wieder hinbiegen, aber es sieht nicht so aus...

Kannst es mit der heutigen Gesellschaft vergleichen. Es geht um Schnelligkeit, Effiziens, größtmöglichen Egoismus. :/ 


Joa.


----------



## J_0_T (18. April 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Kündige einfach deinen Account, und lass dich net mehr von WoW beherrschen. Nein, das ist keine Ironie.
> 
> WoW hat jeglichen Reiz verloren,den es mal hatte. Du wirst kaum noch Spaß daran finden... ich dachte Blizz wird das schon wieder hinbiegen, aber es sieht nicht so aus...
> 
> ...



Deswegen aufhören und sich dem in realität stellen? Viele bekommen das denke ich nicht gebacken... und das ist auch keine Ironie...

Man macht sich eigendich die probleme selbst und dann leute zu fragen was man machen soll ist wie sich unmündig erklären zu lassen... man will nicht selbst denken in dem punkt... also... an jeden dermeint er habe in diesem punkt im spiel ein problem... ihr wisst wie man es löst... tut es und postet nicht immer den selben inhalt immer und immer wieder.


----------



## TMSIDR (18. April 2010)

kenne diese rumgerushe in den low-inis nur zu gut, keiner hat mehr augen auf den rest der gruppe, tanks mit gottkomplex die meinen die halben ini zu pullen oder dds die sofort losbomben, egal ob aggro oder nicht...
meines erachtes zu viele 80er mit ihren twinks unterwegs, schon total verwöhnt vom hc-durchrushen kennen viele net mehr das oom-problem der heiler, tanks bauen meist genug aggro auf zum wegbomben und selbst wenn man ma aggro hat rotzt man den mob halt schnell weg, bevor der mehr als zwei treffer landen kann...
und das die nix im chat mitkriegen liegt vermutlich daran das auf ner rnd hc kaum mehr als hallo und bb zu hören is, da guckt man halt net mehr auf den chat...

richtig peinlich wirds wenn so ne truppe dann in eine der schwierigeren bc-inis landet; tdm, schattenlabby usw wo man trotz account-items noch sorgfältig pullen, killreihenfolgen beachten muss, selbst schon als heiler erlebt... einfach scheiße


----------



## Rabaz (18. April 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Es wird leider immer mehr zur tagesordnung schnell durch zu rushen. Ich selber spiele keinen Heiler, aber sobald der Heiler sagt er sei oom warte ich bis er gereggt hat.
> 
> ...



Sehr rücksichtsvoll. Ich hoffe du triffst nicht auf allzu viele Heiler die das mal genau umgekehrt machen und nur genau dann heilen wenn jemand sagt dass er kaum noch Leben hat -.-   Ich guck auf dein Leben, du auf mein Mana vor der nächsten Gruppe, DAS ist der deal. Ich will nicht drum betteln.

@ topic: also finde es extrem stressig als Heiler auf den mittleren leveln. Viele tanks leiden inzwischen unter einer Mischung aus Selbstüberschätzung und Größenwahn. Dazu ist der Dungeonfinder SEHR tolerant, also du bekommst gerne mal tanks die 2 oder 3 level unter der Inze sind...diese Tatsache aber völlig ignorieren. Dann metern die los, pullen gleich mal 2 oder 3 Gruppen, und sterben in 2,2 Sekunden...und dann kommt "heal ???? lol ey" und dann verlassen sie die Gruppe. 

Oder sie pullen wenigstens nur EINE Gruppe, sind aber so schmalbrüstig, dass du sie bei jeder scheiß trashgruppe VOLLE KANNE durchheilen musst und wenn du eine Zehntelsekunde verpasst sind sie weg vom Fenster.

Sowas wie ne Spur von Rücksicht oder Respekt vor der undankbaren Aufgabe des Heilers ist völlig aus dem Spiel verschwunden, du rennst da nur hechelnd und um Mana ringend hinterher wie ein kleiner Köter und hast zu funktionieren. 

Also ja es gibt natürlich auch die eine oder andere positive Erfahrung, aber im allgemeinen muss man es schon sehr mögen um es zu machen, noch mehr als früher.


----------



## Zenti (19. April 2010)

ich kenne das problem auch mit meinem 73er schami-twink. als praktisch hat sich rausgestellt vorher einmal klare ansagen zu treffen. 

1. wenn wer anders als der tank pullt lasse ich denjenigen verrecken.
2. wenn gepullt wird ohne das ich mana habe: selbes spiel.

mit dem aggroziehen ist das was anderes, das kann immer mal passieren.

somit hab ich ein entspanntes leben in der ini und es kann sich keiner beschweren, wenn er durch seine eigene dummheit stibt.


----------



## DefWarri (19. April 2010)

Naja, ich habe auch schon andere Sachen erlebt, mein Main ist Krieger Tank, ist sehr aktiv in ICC und mein erster Twinkt (okay Flame on) ist ein DK DD (hatte ihn eigentlich damals nur erstellt um Juwe und Alchi noch zu haben, allerdings irgendwann hat er mir recht viel Spass gemacht und ich hab ihn auch noch auf 80 gebracht).

Seit neuestem Spiele ich nun einen kleinen Schami hoch, inzwischen 43 und seit lvl 10 auf Heal gespecct, heute begab ich mich auch mal wieder in die Weiten einer Rnd Ini Suche, da ich auf den Low Lvl bislang immer recht gute erfahrungen gemacht hatte, sehr entspannt, gute Gruppen etc. Heute allerdings erwischte ich meine absolute Hass Ini, Maraudon, und da ich das erste mal in dieser Ini als Heal unterwegs war hab ich natürlich nicht schlecht geschaut, was bei den ersten Trash Mobs für Dmg auf den Tank einprasselte und was für 100 Effekte auf jedem Spieler lagen, aber als Schami hab ich ja mein geliebtes Reinigungstotem, also bei jeder Mob Gruppe das Totem brav aufgestellt und locker flockig gehealt, allerdings war der Tank (ein Vergelter Pala...!!!) so schlecht equipped und auch am niedrigsten vom Lvl her (39), dass ich recht oft, trotz SdW und Wasserschild Mana reggen musste...Kurz vorm Endboss wurde ich dann aus dieser Grp gekickt (ohne, dass jemals einer gestorben war) und der Grund lautete Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Der Heal muss zu viel Mana reggen, es geht nicht schnell genug...da ich aber vorher schon in der Grp gefragt hatte bekam ich heraus, dass das alles neue Spieler waren, sprich also ohne jegliche Erfahrung, ein Krieger DD, der Int und Wille auf allem hatte, ein Pala Tank, der nicht wusste was er tut und ein Druiden Kätzchen, was mich nur anschnautzte, als ich nach nem Anregen fragte, was ich denn wolle, das bräuchte er für sich selbst oder den Pala Tank(eine Ini später hatte ich ein Bärchen dabei, der neben dem Tanken es auch vollbrachte mir in den kämpfen noch Anregen drauf zu hauen, man höre und staune^^). Muss dazu sagen, dass ich nun auf Lvl 43 ein relativ gutes Manaregg habe, da ich sämtliche Erbstücke für ihn besitze und ich sagen muss, wenn ich ohne Wasserschild einen Manaregg von knapp 120 habe finde ich das nicht schlecht...aber das heute hat mir definitiv gezeigt, dass viele einfach nurnoch schnell alles wollen, ganz schnell hoch und am besten innerhalb von einer Woche Arthas legen, sich mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen, das macht man ja nicht

So Long


----------



## Rabaz (19. April 2010)

DefWarri schrieb:


> ...
> Seit neuestem Spiele ich nun einen kleinen Schami hoch, inzwischen 43 und seit lvl 10 auf Heal gespecct, heute begab ich mich auch mal wieder in die Weiten einer Rnd Ini Suche, da ich auf den Low Lvl bislang immer recht gute erfahrungen gemacht hatte, sehr entspannt, gute Gruppen etc. Heute allerdings erwischte ich meine ...




Da warte mal ab das wird noch richtig übel ^^ Demnächst kommen erstmal die zu heilenden Blutpräsenz-tanks hinzu (am besten drei von ihnen die Aggro-pingpong spielen) und als nächstes dann viele 60er BC-Inzen mit vorprogrammiertem wipe (weil manche von ihnen ziemlich unterschätzt werden).


----------



## DefWarri (19. April 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Da warte mal ab das wird noch richtig übel ^^ Demnächst kommen erstmal die zu heilenden Blutpräsenz-tanks hinzu (am besten drei von ihnen die Aggro-pingpong spielen) und als nächstes dann viele 60er BC-Inzen mit vorprogrammiertem wipe (weil manche von ihnen ziemlich unterschätzt werden) hinzu.



Jap, muss ehrlich gesagt schon gestehen, dass das heute schonmal das erste Frusterlebnis war, hab bisher eigentlich immer recht gut gehealt, aber okay, wenn man sich auf 80 mal wieder trifft mit den leuten weiß ich ja, dass diese aus einer gruppe entfernt werden können^^ und aus Inis mit DK Tanks werde ich gleich erstmal immer raus gehen*g kenne es selber von meinem DK, irgendwie springt das Ego dann auf den Knopf "Heldenklasse" und alle fühlen sich einfach nur mega imba^^


----------



## Charvez (19. April 2010)

Ich will nun auch meine Extrawurst braten:

Ja, ich bin hauptsächtlich DD, habe 2 accs, mehere 80er, noch mehr 70er (ratet ma wieso ich die auf 70 lasse ^^ *bc-inis* *hust* *bc-raids*) und gehe gerne beim Twinken und Questen in Inis...

...Ich habe schon viele erfahrungen mit Inis gemacht und muss nur sagen:

Ab und zu trifft man Leute da gehe ich freiwillig aus der Gruppe und sage: "Bin ja nur DD ihr findet schnell nen neuen, das is mir hier zuviel, sry", aber das passiert eher selten. Und andernseits, die MEISTEN Gruppen in die ich komme sind nett und zum Thema "KEIN GELABERE in Inis" hab ich nur zu sagen, wenn keiner was labert, fangt IHR doch mal an. Fast jede Random-Ini in der_ ich _bin, wird nach 5 min gelabere zu nem "RUN" (ja run) der zu 67% aus Gelabere und Gespamme wird (der satz klingt irgwie komig O.o). Ich finde ne menge neuer Leute und lache mich manchmal echt vom Stuhl!

Also mir macht es echt ne menge spass in randoms zu gehen und selbst nach 10 wipes bin ich noch dabei weil irgendwann jeder Boss mal fällt, auch wenn welche gehen. Neues Mitglied, neuer try...

Ich kann also nurnoch hinzufügen, DANKE das es noch Leute wie euch gibt, @ alle mit denen ich Inis gehe, ihr seid die einzigsten IMBAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Und das ist nur MEINE meinung, viel spass was ihr damit macht...)



...Ich ... verschwinde dann mal wieder baba ^^ 	(möp... =D)


----------



## BaMiDrahts (19. April 2010)

Mit dem neuen lfg tool is das wirklich schlimmer geworden, was sich dabei auch noch geändert hat is das man keine Schlachtzugswarnung mehr in inis machen kann, so hab ichs vorher jedem klar gemacht das ich oom bin


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Regel Nummer 1 :
> 
> DDs die aggro haben bekommen keinen heal
> 
> ...




Spätestens mit dem gemeinsamen Pool wurden Heilchars, welche nicht ständig volles Mana hatten von der Gruppe schnell gekickt. Er bringt ja nicht den allerhöchsten momentanen Spielspaß...


----------



## joscho (19. April 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenns der Heiler nich packt wird er gekickt und in 2 Minuten hat man nen neuen.
> 
> Wenns euch nich passt wie es in Randominis zugeht geht einfach nicht rein.
> 
> ...



*Ein Kluger bemerkt alles, ein Dummer macht über alles seine Bemerkungen *


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. April 2010)

- Ist nichts neues,
- RND-Gruppen laufen seit ein paar Wochen regelmäßig schleppend bis "geht-garnich"
- Tendenz: steigend


----------



## Obsurd (19. April 2010)

Es wird leider immer mehr zur tagesordnung schnell durch zu rushen. Ich selber spiele keinen Heiler, aber sobald der Heiler sagt er sei oom warte ich bis er gereggt hat.

Leider vergessen auch viele das wenn der heiler kein mana mehr hat, die grp sehr schnell down sein kann.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (19. April 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> aber das das von 80er twinks immer nur kommt ist eig eine schande ... die müssten ja eig besser wissen wie das in instanzen läuft.


Na das wissen die ja auch. Sie dir aktuell die Heros an und du weißt warum. Wer zuerst die aggro hat, hat gewonnen. Antanken lassen? Fehlanzeige...Tank pullen lassen? Fehlanzeige...auf heiler warten? Fehlanzeige. Tja und wenn die dann in einen Twink spielen scheinen die zu vergessen das der kein T9 trägt. Habs jetzt leider auch schon in BU und Nexus nonhero gesehen. Es werden erstmal die nächsten 5 Mobgruppen gepullt und wundern sich warum die wipen.
Heros sind momentan echt eine Strafe als Heiler oder Tank. Nur wenige vernünftige, die meisten rennen da rein wie die Axt im Walde und schreien nur ogog. Und dann wundert man sich das keiner tanken will oder niemand heiler sein will. Da sollen sich mal die ganzen nappel DDs echt mal an die eigene Nase fassen. Die haben doch einen easyjob und sind nur für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Und wenn ich dann diesen Satz höre "mach mal hinne ich muss gleich off" oder sowas wie "ogog ich hab kein Bock hier drin zu übernachten". Achja diese maßlosen Übertreiberein. Noch nichtmal looten darf man mehr als tank. Was hat man denn früher gemacht wenn man kaum Zeit hat? Richtig man geht gar nicht erst in eine Ini. Aber schon ok liebe DDs vergrault euch mal ruhig weiter eure letzten Tanks und Heiler.


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Ihr scheint alle massig Pech mit euren rnd Gruppen zu haben. Hab vielleicht einmal die Woche jmd dabei der mir ziemlich auf die nerven geht, sonst mach ich eigentlich fast nur positive Erfahrungen und ich spiele DD/Tank.

Und wenn mal so ein Spezialist dabei ist, hab ich meistens noch das Glück, dass er sogar nicht lernressistent ist.


----------



## Orð (19. April 2010)

jo sowas gibts immer wieder. der heiler is mir der wichtigste, deswegen beweg ich mich auch nich weg bis er bereit is, un wenn der tank schon drauf geht, dann tank ich als verstärker schami ohne probs weiter un der heal heilt mich hoch, das geht auch gut. is ja heutzutage meist kein prob. mehr, weil viele die acc-gebundenen teile an haben und dadurch eh overpowert sind^^


----------



## Gnorfal (19. April 2010)

KA, was manche für Sorgen haben.

Random Grp=Zweckgemeinschaft zum Erreichen des Ziels (Endboss umhauen um Zusatzmarken zu bekommen).

Mich als DD/Tank interessieren in Random Grp. weder die Erfolge der anderen, noch ob man 7 oder 15 minuten braucht.
Mich interessiert nur:





> (Endboss umhauen um Zusatzmarken zu bekommen)



Dabei verhalte ich mich, wie es sich für die jeweilige Skillung gehört:

Ich warte als Tank auf das Mana-ok vom Heiler und als DD darauf, dass der Tank wenigstens 3 sek. hatte, Aggro aufzubauen.

Alles andere ist Schwachsinn und kein Skill/Pro-Gehabe.


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. April 2010)

Ich bin ja gespannt wie es bei Cata wird, wenn Blizzard wirklich wieder CC wichtiger machen will. Dann strömen all die Neulinge mit Wrath und ihrem geschenkten T10 in die ersten 5er und fallen (hoffentlich) so richtig auf die Schnauze mit AE-tanken, AE-Schaden und AE-Heilen.


----------



## Cazor (19. April 2010)

Ja Maan hatten wir diese Diskussion nicht erst letzte Woche? Und die Woche davor? Da ging es doch sogar spezifisch um Heiler und deren Mana. Jetzt fehlt nur noch, das sich auch die Tanks wieder melden und ihren Thread eröffnen, in dem sie schildern, was die Heiler und DDs alles besser machen könnten und ich würde ein Dejavue bekommen oder Angst, dass es so jetzt bis in die Unendlichkeit weitergeht. 

Beispiel? http://www.buffed.de...-heilpaladinen/


----------



## XXOregaXX (19. April 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt wie es bei Cata wird, wenn Blizzard wirklich wieder CC wichtiger machen will. Dann strömen all die Neulinge mit Wrath und ihrem geschenkten T10 in die ersten 5er und fallen (hoffentlich) so richtig auf die Schnauze mit AE-tanken, AE-Schaden und AE-Heilen.



Ich denke mal nicht, dass man mit t10 auf cc achten muss,
da die Instanzen mit t10 bestimmt wieder overpowered werden :s

Die Instanzen müssen ja auch twinks schaffen, die gerade erst 78 geworden sind,
und noch nicht t9/t10 jaben


----------



## Noom (19. April 2010)

Hallo Joscho,



was viele nicht blicken ist die Tatsache das ohne den Heiler oder ohne den Tank garnichts machbar ist.

Habe mir abgewöhnt mich über sowas aufzuregen. Ich sitze nach den Kämpfen schön weit weg von der nächsten

Gruppe und trink mich da erstmal voll. Sollte jemand pullen, viel spass beim sterben. Das passiert dann warscheinlich nur noch ein mal.

Meistens haben es die Leute dann gemerkt. Das selbe gilt auch für´s antanken lassen. 

Immer merken. Der Tank und der Heiler bestimmen das Tempo mit dem eine Ini gemacht wird. Und diese supersprüche

" bist ein boon,......." scheiss drauf. Würden die Leute anständig spielen würden Sie zu 99% auch nicht sterben.



Liebe Grüße Noom


----------



## Optimuzz (19. April 2010)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt den Tank wenn wir mit ner Gruppe durch sind erst zu heilen wenn ich wieder voll mit Mana bin, anfangs hat ich immer alle geheilt und dann Mana "nachgefüllt" *gg* seitdem die alle rennen wie die Irren wenn sie volles Leben haben hab ich es umgedreht - sollten sie dennoch laufen ohne auf den Heiler zu warten - bis die nach dem Sterben wieder alle in der Ini sind hab ich genug Zeit wieder alles aufzufüllen - wers nicht kapiert - muss leider sterben - hart, aber is so ;-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. April 2010)

Es ist nur noch Frust wohl wahr - gestern habe ich 4 Stunden gebraucht , um die Tageshero zu machen. Erstmal dauert das Gruppenzusammenstellen eine gute halbe Stunde und dann ist meistens noch jemand dabei der die "Einladung" ablehnt. Klar da ruft der Gildenraid oder Mama zum Abendessen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann mal eine Gruppe in der Ini landet gibt es meistens keine Begrüssung und es wird nur getrieben (gogogo), weiterhin kommt es in dieser Konstellation dann auch zu einem Wipe, woraufhin mindestens einer die Gruppe verlässt; am "besten" noch der Tank oder Heiler .. dann muss man wieder ewig suchen, in der Zeit geht mindestens ein weiterer aus der Gruppe ... und daher kommt man oft gar nicht bis zum Ende. Naja meine Spielzeit läuft aus - Verlängerung unter den Umständen ,, pff ... vorerst wohl kaum.


----------



## RedShirt (19. April 2010)

Ich lese wieder öfter:

/2 suche Leute für Rnd-ini (72+), noch Tank+2DDs



Wem es absolut missfällt und "nur Pech hat" mit den Leuten... so probieren. Kann sogar als DD fixer gehn.

Hab ich auch schon im 50er Levelbereich gesehen.

Je nach Tageszeit geht auf manchen Realmpools selbst als Healer nix auf.


----------



## Klirk (19. April 2010)

Also auf 80 sehe ich diese Probleme echt nicht. Die meisten Leute sind eh dermassen overequiped das man die in den Heros echt brain afk rumlaufen kann und es funktioniert trozdem.

Die Probleme sind eher beim lvln. Neulich mit einem DD twink der auf stufe 70 angekommen ist : ich warte mit Absicht die 2 lvl von 68-70 um nach Burg Utgarde zu gehen das ich auch mit den 70er spells und vllt noch ein paar wotlk items rumlaufe. Ich komm in die ini und schaue mir so die Leute an...
Tank lvl 68 mit grün/blauem bc equip (sorry aber geht schon mal gar nicht. zu anfang wotlk waren die tanks bt und sunwell equiped und da meint einer man kann mit dem equip locker tanken )
Healer lvl 68 grün/blau bc equiped
die 2 anderen dds beide 69 und zum teil noch classic equip an....

Von Anfang an war mir klar dass das eh nix wird. Aber egal vielleicht haben diese leute bissel Skill und dann sollte das auch funktionieren. Mühsam aber sollte wenn alle etwas mitdenken passen...

Ganze 2 Mob-Gruppen. Wipe. Alle schieben einander die Schuld zu ein riesen geflame usw.
Dies ist mir leider in den letzten Tagen mehrmals passiert und ich werde jetzt wohl nur noch questen bis auf 80 ^^


----------



## grünhaupt (19. April 2010)

hallo,da es manchmal wirklich grauslig ist, sehe ich das mehr oder weniger gelassen. Mein Ziel ist es die Ini ohne Wipe oder grössere Probleme zu schaffen. Solange das der Fall ist, ist es mir wurscht ob ein dd verreckt oder sich einer über meine Tankkünste aufregt.Mit einem GS von knapp unter 5000 schnappt mir ein DD das eine oder andere Mal schon die Aggro. Die meisten haben ja 5,5 k GS.Zur Zeit spiele ich noch einen Heal-Druiden lvl 34. Probleme mit heilen hatte ich bis jetzt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Hätte ich mich immer auf das Heilen und nicht noch Schaden machen konzentriert, so wäre der Tank nie gestorben und ich wäre nie oom gegangen.mfg Grünips. zum grössten Teil sind die Gruppen i. O. Der Rest ist egal.  (Höchstens, wenn ein Mage auf einen Melee-Streitkolben Bedarf macht juckt es mich in den Fingern ;-))   )


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. April 2010)

Klirk schrieb:


> Also auf 80 sehe ich diese Probleme echt nicht. Die meisten Leute sind eh dermassen overequiped das man die in den Heros echt brain afk rumlaufen kann und es funktioniert trozdem.



Und das geht meistens bis zum ersten Boss gut ... und dann muss man sich trotz dickem Equip mal 5 Minuten absolut zusammenreissen und dann kommen meistens die Fehler... wenn mal nicht nur rohe DPS,sondern auch ein bißchen Movement und Timing gefordert sind.


----------



## Malassus (19. April 2010)

Leider kenn ich das auch nur zu gut. Ich spiele nen Priester, und habe es auch schon gehabt das einfach keiner mehr darauf achtet was man als Heiler sagt, und dann wird man noch beleidigt. Ich mache es auch so das ich hin und wieder mal wen sterben lasse, die Leute sind selber Schuld wenn sie es nicht für nötig halten mich mal reggen zu lassen. Ansonsten tu ich natürlich alles um meine Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten. Und das meist sehr Erfolgreich. Aber der beste Heiler nützt nichts wenn die Gruppe nichts taugt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (19. April 2010)

Als Schami hatte ich bis lvl 30 eigentlich nie Manaprobleme wenn einer rushen wollte, Grund dafür war, dass die Tanks IMMER Palas waren und daher selber mal reggen mussten, ausserdem gab es vom Pala SdW und Wasserschild+SdW=20 Mp5.


----------



## Valerinea (19. April 2010)

Hi Leuts,

wie Ihr seht schreibe ich nicht oft, lese aber viel im Forum. Ich spiele lieber....

Im Moment ist mein Pala- Tank 40 und ich gehe fast jeden Tag 3-4 Inis Random. 

Leider kann ich die Aussagen der Vorredner nur bestätigen, so richtig Spass macht tanken nicht.

Der Normalfall ist der, daß ich auf der Hälfte des Weges zum Mob von einem Lichtblitz des Magiers oder Hexers überholt werde.
Oder der Schurke schnitzelt bereits fleissig aus dem Stealth am Mob rum.
Oft fliegen mir auch schon die Pfeile um meine langen Blutelf- Ohren und die Katzen der Jäger rennen mich über den Haufen. 

Spätestestens wenn ich dann den ersten Schlag tue oder Weihe raushaue rennen die Mobs bereits zu den DD's.

Da oftmals Accountgebundene Items im Spiel sind, sollte man eigentlich denken, das die Leute spielen können oder die Funktionen der anderen Gruppenmitglieder kennen. Aber das ist wohl ein Trugschluss. Oder man ist Imba bis zum Gehtnichtmehr...

Leider spielen die Heiler nicht immer mit. Die Heilen sich dann die Finger wund.....

Ich such mir dann öfter ein Plätzchen mit Sicht auf den Heiler und schau mir die Show an. Ist auch ganz lustig.
(Gibt nur Arbeit wenn der Heiler Aggro einfängt).

Komischerweise sagt dann keiner der DD's was, Ignos gibts auch ganz selten^^

Eigentlich schade, als ich mit WOW zu BC- Zeiten anfing, tankte der Tank und die DD's warteten einem Moment. dann gings richtig los. 
Der Heiler hatte Mana für die Halbe Ini und alle waren glücklich das sie einen guten Job abgeliefert haben.

Das eigentliche Problem ist aber:

Inis wurden auch mit Leuten begangen, die man ingame kannte, das gab eine Verpflichtung
Durch die Random Inis hat der Spieler heute keinerlei Verpflichtung oder Folgen mehr zu beachten. 

"Ist Blöd gelaufen? Na und, kickt mich doch. Ich find gleich was anderes."

UND: keiner hat Zeit, nur rasch, rasch durch und Items abgreifen.


Vielleicht sollten sich alle mal Gedanken machen, ob das noch der Sinn des Spiels ist.

So long, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal und ich geh jetzt Ini^^


Azshari von Blackhand


P.S. Falls jemand fragt: Ich bin auch DD (Eule, Schurke, DK und Jäger) alle 80, ich kenn die Seite des Spiels...


----------



## Shendria (19. April 2010)

Selbst beim twinken (diszi-priest) hab ich mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt allein in ne random-gruppe zu gehn.  Am angenehmsten is es wenn 2 Kollegen grad on sind (Tank, dd/heal)... Da gibts selten Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir aber mittlerweile echt des Öfteren auffällt ist, das eine Tank-Klasse wohl ein gezieltes Augenmerk auf das Mana des Heilers hat... Druiden <3	Wenn man mal nach der fünten Gruppe mit halben Mana dasteht regeneriert sich irgendwie mein Mana immer ziemlich schnell wenn ein Bärchen in der Gruppe ist, Blick auf die Buffs, nice.. Anregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In so nem Fall is es mir dann auch ein schneller Run durch die Ini gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Tank und Gruppe nicht auf dein Mana achten, nach ner Ankündigung im Party-Chat noch immer gleich von Gruppe zu Gruppe rushen dann hilft meistens echt nur noch sterben lassen... Am besten noch gleich mit der Ankündigung "Wer den Heiler ärgert läuft!!"   .... d.h. dann natürlich auch das net gerezzt wird... 
Der, für mich zumindest, beste Weg manaeffizient durch ne Ini zu gehn ist einfach in der Aussage zu finden "Einen Roxxor-DD zu rezzen ist weniger manaintensiv wie ihn durch seine Blödheit durchzuheilen"  => wenn DDs meinen sie müssen in AoE stehn bleiben, wie die blöden Aggro ziehn, dann is besser du rezzt se nach dem Kampf als se durchzuheilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Ich hab auch ne Weile gebraucht bis ich mir das aneignen konnte, aber eigentlich ist es ein Spiel das dir SPASS und net STRESS machen soll... STRESS kannst dir dann eventuell in ICC aufhalsen, aber net in Heros bzw. noch schlimmer, normalen Inis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yylviktmoor (19. April 2010)

Tja...Rnd-Inis...des einen Freud des anderen Leid ^^

Generell hab ich bislang Glück mit meinen Rnd-Erlebnissen. ich möchte mal schätzen 80% der Gruppen laufen problemlos. Problematisch wirds meistens erst dann, wenn man Gruppen erwischt, wo nicht jeder als Individuum drin ist, sondern 2 oder mehr der Gruppenmitglieder Freunde/Gildenbuddys sind. Bestes Beispiel hab ich mal wieder gestern erlebt:

Mit meinem Hunter random in Violette Festung Hero gewesen. Mit an Bord: 1 rnd-DK-DD und 3 weitere Spieler, die alle von der selben Gilde auf dem selben Server kamen (Tank, Healer und DD). auf jeden Fall waren es ausser mir noch 2 weitere Kürschner - der DK und einer der Gildenfuzzis. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Tank und der Heiler trotz kompletten T9er Equip es fertig gebracht haben ständig die Aggro zu verlieren/die Gruppe 2x wipen zu lassen (bei Trashmobs wohlgemerkt) und ich laut Pimmel-meter 40% des Gesamtschadens gemacht hab, war es katastrophal. Ständig kamen irgendwelche höchst konfusen unverständlichen Anweisungen in einer Mischung aus L337-Speek und Krasso-Schwörer-Gangsta-Deutsch. Ich hab mich absichtlich zurückgenommen und war eigentlich eh nur permanent damit beschäftigt mit Irreführung dem Tank die Aggro zurückzugeben die zwischen dem Heiler und mir PingPong spielte. Auch beim Kürschnern hab ich, als ich peilte dass ausser mir noch weitere 2 anwesend waren darauf beschränkt, das zu häuten, was auch von mir Lootbar war.

Jedenfalls hatte ich in der 8ten Welle oder so Glück und bekam beim Kürschnern nen Arktischen Pelz. Daraufhin kam erstmal ein "boah Du Lucker! Das is ja voll die Sauerei!" vom Gildenkürschner und dann ein "das wars du Ninja-Looter!"  von seinem Spezl und im nächsten Moment flog ich aus der Gruppe. Fand dieses Erlebnis zwar äusserst skurril, aber was solls. Hab mich daraufhin neu angemeldet und hatte dann Glück den restlichen Abend. Wie gesagt, Rnd-Inis sind einfach Glücksspiel und von Zeit zu Zeit erwischt man halt ein faules Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (19. April 2010)

Hi, ich bin Tank - einfach kein Heilertyp^^. Aber ich hab immer ein Auge auf das mich begleitende Heilerlein. Nutzt ja niemandem was, wenn der abgemurkst wird oder auf Grund mangelnden Manas keine Heilung erfolgen kann.

Auch mit meinen kleinen DDlern richte ich mich nach Heiler und Tank - nie im Leben würde ich einen Mob anpullen (Angst um mein Leben :-))

Ist immer eine Frage der Kommunikation und des Anstands. Aber hin und wieder hat man halt Pech mit Random.

Als Tank seh ich auch manchmal beim Pullen irgendwelche Pfeile oder Salven an mir vorbeifliegen.... Tja und wer Aggro hat - behält sie auch.


----------



## Lilicia (19. April 2010)

Also...
Als Bär oder Baum, musste ich mir schon das eine oder andere mal den Mund zuhalten, wenn es um DDs geht.
Doch eigentlich kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Mein Tank hat einen GS von etwa 5,5k. Damit halte ich eigentlich alles. Wer aggro zieht. Tja...dann spotte ich halt mal.
Ich seh das alles nicht so stressig. Wenn mich ein DD wirklich stresst (intressant sind Retri Pala die z.b Spotten! Das macht ja Schaden...), dann sag ich ihm das.
Keine Besserung in sicht, dann sag ich ihm ganz klar, aufhören oder Instanzportal von draußen betrachten.

Als Heiler hab ich eigentlich nie Probleme. Zumindest auf 80 als Baum (GS 5,7), habe ich eigentlich keine Manaprobleme. 
Da kann der Tank rennen, da können die DDs Schaden bekommen. Anregen nachd em Kampf und das alle 2 Minuten.
Sollte ich doch mal in die Bredulie kommen, kein Mana zu haben, kommt mein Makro zum Einsatz:

"_Heiler OOM. Sollte jetzt jemand pullen, sind euch Repkosten garantiert. Also WARTEN!" _

Das zieht zu 99% ist auffälliger als /oom und wenn man dann auch noch Gruppenleiter ist, hat man auch noch eine nette Farbe dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hain (19. April 2010)

Leute Leute, haut Euch dieses Gearscore Geraffel und holt Euch den Gearscore Ersatz für Teamspieler: Karma
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info8712-KarmaplayertrackingLFGtool.html

Synchronisiert es mit der Gilde, Friendlist oder gleich mit dem ganzen Server. Wenn genug leute mitziehen kommen früher oder später recht brauchbare werte zusammen so das man gleich am Anfang der Ini weiß ob es sich mit den Mitspielern lohnt eine Ini durchzuziehen.


----------



## siick (19. April 2010)

also wenn ich am tanken bin achte ich noch gelegentlich mal drauf zu schauen ob der heiler mana hat, oder wenn er was sagt warte ich, hab aber gemerkt das die dd´s dan meisten ungeduldig werden und anfangen angriff und go usw. zu schreiben....

ich warte jedoch meistens bis der heiler dann bereit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (19. April 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme.....
Ich habe mir den Dungeonfinder ein paar Wochen angeschaut, begriffen das in der serverübergreifenden Wow-Welt 85% aller Spieler die anonymität genießen und nur noch auf "A.Loch" machen und daraus die Konsequenzen gezogen. Fertig mit wow!
Wer glaub das ein, zwei oder mittlerweile xxxxxx Beiträge im Buffed Forum daran was änderen, leidet unter Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Haimon (19. April 2010)

zum glück bin ich ein tank, der in den hero-instanzen kaum heilung benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schaue ab und an auf die minimap, ob der heiler noch darauf zu sehen ist...


----------



## Namir (19. April 2010)

ist leider so im grossen und ganzen. die meisten nichtheiler wissen grundsätzlich nicht was reggen ist. sprich es würde sich nie jemand nach nem kampf hinsetzen um zu esse oder so, schliesslich gibts ja heiler. ansonsten ist eigentlich nur zu sagen, dass es als heiler deine aufgabe ist zu sagen wann du reggen musst, denn kein tank kann riechen was du noch an cd's hast (anregen usw.). und viele tanks haben auch ahnung, so dass es reicht wenn sie schon mal pullen während der heiler noch am trinken ist und erst heilen muss wenn sein mana wieder voll ist. auch hier sind meist die dd's schuld wenns nicht klappt, da sie sich zu häufig für tanks halten.


----------



## Isilrond (19. April 2010)

Ich brauch für keine Hero mehr länger als 15 min - zudem hat bei mir noch nie nen Heiler reggen müssen oder beschwert, dass ich zu schnell bin.....


----------



## Virikas (19. April 2010)

Hab bisher mit allen Chars genau 2mal Pech gehabt und ne sch** Gruppe erwischt.
Ansonsten neutrale (hat alles ohne probleme geklappt) bis positive (es hat alles ohne probleme SCHNELL geklappt und alle waren inkl. begrüßung und verabschiedung freundlich) Ergebnisse.

Einzige Ausnahme: Oculus.. Da hab ich zwischenzeitlich nen Makro "Na wie viele Feiglinge hauen diesmal ab, weil sie die Instanz nicht verstanden haben?".
Komisch nur: Seitdem ich das nach der begrüßung direkt raushaue, hat erst einer wieder gelevead.. Zufall?


----------



## Eboron (20. April 2010)

Der Druiden-Healer in der Random Ini hat nach einer Pause mal wieder begonnen, WoW zu spielen. ¼ der Ini ging ohne Probleme. Die Druiden-Katze hatte jedoch nicht sehr viel Zeit und sprintete mit *grossem* Abstand vom Rest der Gruppe zur nächsten Elite-Mobgruppe und starb. Kommentar: „HEAL?!“

Da kam mir gleich dieser Thread in Sinn =P



Nach dem Geheimgang hat niemand an Uther gedacht und wir kämpften uns durch die Mobgruppen. Als ich den fehlenden Uther bemerkte, rannte ich zurück. Jedoch ging der Rest der Gruppe zum vorletzten Boss und wipten bei ihm xD

Uther und ich kämpfen uns nochmals durch die selbe Mobgruppe, welche natürlich respawnte >.<

Der Ele mit Ahnk (oder so) wartete auf der anderen Seite der Mobgruppen und war vom Rest der Gruppen abgeschnitten.

Der Tank stiess dann später zu mir und wir kämpften uns ohne Heal (ka wo Healer war) durch die Untotenmenge und stiessen auf den Ele.

Schlussendlich wurde der Healer gekickt und mitten im Endboss-Kampf kam der neue Healer hinzu und war ziemlich verwundert, dass wir schon fertig sind =P



Naja ich hoffe irgendwer versteht was ich geschrieben habe xD


----------



## Najsh (20. April 2010)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein DD wirklich stresst (intressant sind Retri Pala die z.b Spotten! Das macht ja Schaden...), dann sag ich ihm das.



Du machst als Pala (egal ob als Retri oder Prot) nur extra Schaden auf den Mob mit Initialspot.
Oder anders gesagt - solltest du die Aggro haben und ein retri spottet dir einen Mob ab,
klaut er dir zwar die aggro, macht damit aber keinen extra Schaden - es ist also völlig sinnfrei in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (20. April 2010)

Also ich spiele selber zur zeit eine priesterin hoch und das problem mit dem durch rushen kenne ich nur zu gut keiner reagiert auf meldungen das man kein mana hat und solche sachen. Ich mache es da ganz einfach wenn ich nach wiederholtem schreiben keine zeit zum reggen bekomme lasse ich die gruppe einfach verrecken . wenn sie dem heiler keine zeit lassen selbst schuld genauso ist es wenn ich tank spiele wenn einer mir mit absicht immer wieder das aggro abspotet schreibe ich denn heiler an das er das mit absicht tut und wenn es wieder passiert er ihn mal nicht heilen soll so das er das auch mal merkt und schwups geht das mit aggro und reggen lassen ist schon verblüffend ^^.


Ps: was mich sehr stört sind hexenmeister die in denn regg pausen sich nicht auch mal hinsetzten. Andauernd nur ihr aderlass machen So das wenn man selber mit reggen fertig ist sie hochheilen muss und dann gleich wieder reggen kann. Ab level 80 mit equip ist es egal egal aber mit 50 oder so kann das tierischst nerfen ich selber habe denn heiler immer gefragt. wenn ich hexer gespielt habe ob ich aderlass machen kann oder es ihn eher stört dann habe ich mich genauso hingesetzt oder mana tränke benutzt


----------



## RedShirt (20. April 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Du machst als Pala (egal ob als Retri oder Prot) nur extra Schaden auf den Mob mit Initialspot.
> Oder anders gesagt - solltest du die Aggro haben und ein retri spottet dir einen Mob ab,
> klaut er dir zwar die aggro, macht damit aber keinen extra Schaden - es ist also völlig sinnfrei in jeder Beziehung.



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62124

lies nochmal durch - der macht sehr wohl dmg - und zwar immer dann, wenn Dich der Mob nicht (!) angreift und spottbar ist (!)

Wenn ein Retri (hatte ich Tiefensumpf) das macht, behält er ihn - fertig.

Der Initialschaden ist für Retris gedacht, die damit ihre DPS erhöhen wollen.


----------



## Najsh (20. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=62124
> 
> lies nochmal durch - der macht sehr wohl dmg - und zwar immer dann, wenn Dich der Mob nicht (!) angreift und spottbar ist (!)
> 
> ...



Nein - ich habe schon Recht. 
Ist der Mob/Add bereits angetankt - und wird mit Hand der Abrechnung abgespottet - mach derjenige keinen Schaden.
Steht der Mob/Add noch rum und es nichts passiert - und du castest Hand der Abrechnung auf Ihn, machst du Schaden.

Zusammengefasst: Ein retri - der dem Tank ein angetanktes add abspottet macht keinen Schaden damit und erhöht
auch nicht seine dps - ergo ist Hand der Abrechnung für einen retri in einer Ini/raid völlig sinnlos - sondern
nur zu gebrauchen wenn er solo irgendwo am questen ist...

Und der Spot ist nicht nur für retris gedacht um Initialschaden zu erhöhen. Ich pulle als Tank regelmässig
mit Hand der Abrechnung - macht immerhin im Schnitt (als tank!) 2-3k Schaden...


----------



## Muhtator (20. April 2010)

Tja wenn der dudu dein erster Char ist dann hast du leider Pech.
Tatsache ist nunmal das die meisten lowies twinks sind, und schnell auf 80 gezogen werden sollen. Die haben dann alle Erbstücke usw. damit es mit dem leveln nicht so lange dauert und ruschen inzen wie die Berserker. Und dazu haben sie noch die "Nordendeinstellung" was dps und manareg angeht. So das man als Classic char nur mit den Ohren schlackern kann. 

Mein Rat, leg dir entweder ein dickeres Fell zu, oder höre auf zu spielen (zumindest bis Cataclysm rauskommt, da werden wahrscheinlich ein paar Neue Leute anfangen und die einstellung ändert sich dann vielleicht ein bischen)


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2010)

*  Random Inis nur Frust ?*

*Weisst du was mich frustet? Immer wieder sinnlose blöde Threads dessen Inhalt genauso relevant ist wie derer, der aus meinem * kommt.
*



*Wie ergeht es euch in Random Inis?*
*Wie wohl**? Man meldet an, geht rein, geht durch, sagt danke für dieGruppe und fertig.*


----------



## Düstermond (20. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> *Weisst du was mich frustet? Immer wieder sinnlose blöde Threads dessen Inhalt genauso relevant ist wie derer, der aus meinem * kommt.*



Bei dir kommen ersthaft Threads aus dem * ?
Schade, dass man das nicht auf Youtube veröffentlichen darf, das wäre DER Hit.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. April 2010)

Was mich momentan frustet an den Random Hero Inis ist, das man gar nicht mehr dazu kommt, mal einen Twink zu equippen, den man seit Naxx Zeiten auf Eis gelegt hatte oder wenn man einen Twink frisch auf 80 hat.

Man kann schlecht dann PDK Equip oder höher haben -.-


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. April 2010)

Ventrex schrieb:


> das hatte ich mit meinem Priest auch durch.
> 
> 1. Wenn wer mit absich was pullt = sterben lassen, selber schuld
> 2. Wenn die Gruppe weiter rennt ohne auf den Heiler zu warten(wenn man sagt/schreibt das man oom ist) = sterben lassen, anders verstehen die es nicht^^
> ...



Im Prinzip schon richtig, bringt aber nix.
erstens siehst du die Leute NIE wieder, warum sich also die Mühe machen, sie zu "erziehen"
zweitens wird - egal wen du sterben lässt - derjenige eh leaven

Mein Fazit (leider) ist: nicht mehr mit randoms gehen. Die 2 Frostmarken mach ich mit den Mains nur noch mit Gildies, und mein Heilertwink wird die 80 wohl nicht mehr erleben.

edit: Die meisten sind halt 80er-hero-runs gewohnt mit 5800 GS und ohne Wartepausen. Und denken dann, das könne man auch in "kleineren" inis so machen. Pustekuchen


----------



## Zodttd (20. April 2010)

Pauschal kann man zu solchen Threads sagen wenn dir was nicht passt, dann leave oder geh nicht random und stell dir eine Gruppe auf deinem Server zusammen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> *  Random Inis nur Frust ?*
> 
> *Weisst du was mich frustet? Immer wieder sinnlose blöde Threads dessen Inhalt genauso relevant ist wie derer, der aus meinem * kommt.
> *
> ...



Ich würd erstmal lesen worum's geht, bevor ich mir so einen * aus dem * drücke. Setzen 6, Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. April 2010)

LOL ... Nich aufn Heiler warten ? Eiskalt sterben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodvarr (20. April 2010)

Einfach verrecken lassen. Wenn sie pullen ohne das der healer genügend mana hat, haben sie selbst schuld. Lass dir als healer bloss nix gefallen. Ohne heal geht nix und in low inis hats sowieso zu wenige. Einfach nen leave androhen, wenn sies nicht kapieren wollen und wenns weiter geht einfach leaven.


----------



## Fujitsus (20. April 2010)

Hi, 

ich bin auch in erster Linie mit meiner "Deutschen Eiche" unterwegs und habe ähnliche Erlebnisse gehabt wie Du. Ich bin mit einem relativ gutem Equip unterwegs und meist sind es die "Schwächeren" die meinen losrennen zu können, weil der Heiler das schon macht.

Und da mache ich das genauso, wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben....einfach verrecken lassen. Wenn die DD´s nicht aufs Tank Target einprügeln, sondern der Meinung sind sich jeder ein eigenes Ziel zu "sichern", dann gibts von mir den "sicheren Tod", denn nur so lernt das Volk nicht wahrlos auf alles und jeden einzuschlagen!
100% Healsupport bekommen immer die, denen man ansieht, daß sie ihre Rolle verstanden haben, der Rest spielt dann eben einfach ein paar Minuten nicht mit xD

Fängt einer an zu motzen sag ich ihm warum ich ihn habe sterben lassen...sieht er es nicht ein und motzt weiter sag ich ihm, daß er ja gehen kann, wenn es ihm nicht paßt. 
Motzt er dann immer noch weiter und bleibt in der Gruppe -> Igno

In diesem Sinne, laß Dich von den "Experten" nicht verunsichern, denn als Healer hast Du die Macht über Leben und Tod^^

Gruß


----------



## Gerti (20. April 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Einfach verrecken lassen. Wenn sie pullen ohne das der healer genügend mana hat, haben sie selbst schuld. Lass dir als healer bloss nix gefallen. Ohne heal geht nix und in low inis hats sowieso zu wenige. Einfach nen leave androhen, wenn sies nicht kapieren wollen und wenns weiter geht einfach leaven.



Rofl, gerade aus HDS Random Hero gekommen.

Healer meinte nach einer Gruppe: "Mom muss was einstellen eben, warte wenn du nicht sterben willst"
Naja der Healer hat was eingestellt, ich hab die nächsten Gruppen gepullt und wir haben die ohne Probleme umgehaun. Irgendwann meinte er dann "Ups bin ja noch DD, ich such die ganzezeit Wildwuchs" Die Reaktion dadrauf: "ja dann mach halt mal DMG mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 
Najo, dann haben wir halt das Event und den Endboss mit 4DD gemacht.

Also, wo ist das Problem? Und nen Healer findet man in 2sec


----------



## Talidana (20. April 2010)

[Zitat]
Aber ganz wichtig ist das vorher Ankündigen damit man sie danach noch flamen kann das sie zu blöd zum lesen sind.
[/Zitat]
Jo... ich hab immer mein /oom Makro 5 oder 6 mal gehämmert wenn ich so ne Gruppe hatte, dann hab ich mich gesetzt und getrunken bis mein mana voll war, egal was passiert ist.

Wenn ich dann angemotzt wurde weils nen Wipe gab oder Leute gestorben sind hab ich nur gesagt: Ohne Mana nix Heal ... Scroll mal den Chat ein Stück nach oben...
Wenn mans selber überlebt hat weil die weit vorgelaufen sind... funktioniert auch die laufen zu lassen und in der Zwischenzeit ausführlich die Gruppenanzeige mit Position des Heilermanabalkens zu erklären.
Da leaven dann zwar öfter mal welche aber das sind dann eh die Idioten die man loswerden will.

Wenn DDs mehrfach absichtlich pullen heil ich die auch nicht mehr und schreib dem Tank er soll das spotten bitte lassen.
Jeder kann mal nen Fehlpull verursachen oder mal Aggro ziehen aber vernünftige Spieler passen sich der Situation an.

Meistens ist danach Ruhe gewesen. Jetzt mit dem Suchtool dann einfach Gruppe verlassen wenn die nicht reagieren. Als Heiler hast ja schnell ne neue Gruppe.

[Zitat]
"Mach mal schneller Tank"
"Willst du nicht mana reggen?"
"lol ne brauch ich nicht?"
"ah..okay"
[/Zitat]
Pullen ist Sache vom Tank da misch ich mich nicht ein (außer bei Tanks die ich gut kenne und mit denen ich im TS bin stichel ich machmal ein bisschen ^^).
Für eine normale Gruppe ist 30-50% Mana aber wirklich immer genug. Mann hat ja auch noch Anregen/Göttliche Bitte/Schattengeist etc. Das hab ich als man in Inis noch Mana verbraucht hat dem Tank dann aber auch am Angfang geflüstert ("Bis 30% mana kannst Trash einfach weiterpullen"). Mittlerweile bewegt sich der manabalken in heroes ja gar nicht mehr. Neulich mal ein paar Heroes ohne Heiler nur mit Vergelter zum passiven heilen probiert und siehe da nur beim Endboss fiel der Tank dann mal unter 50%^^

[Zitat]
Lustig war aber im Burg nh. Prinz Keleseth (oder wieder man den genau schreibt) wurde immer mit den vier Adds, vor ihm in dem Raum stehen, bekämpft.
[/Zitat]
Das machen viele Tanks mittlerweile auch in hero... ohne Ankündigung...

[Zitat]
sprich das benehmen nimmt insgesammt ab
[/Zitat]
Das Benehmen hat insbesondere mit Einführung des Suchtools gelitten. Schlechtes Benehmen hat da halt keine Konsequenzen mehr. Vorher wären die in kürzester Zeit auf Ihrem Server unten durch gewesen und keiner hätte die mehr mitgenommen. Blizzard sollte sich da mal was einfallen lassen. Eine Art Bewertungssystem durch die Gruppenmitglieder wo jemand einen Bonus/Malus bekommt wenn er von 3 Mitgliedern gelobt/für schlecht befunden wird und dann dadurch in der Warteliste für Instanzen nach oben oder unten rutscht oder so was in der Art.

[Zitat]
Das nächste mal wenn sich auch nur Anzeichen eines solch Asozialen Verhaltens bemerkbar machen, bin ich weg. Evtl. noch mit nem kleinen Verweis auf den Störenfried.
[/Zitat]
Der darf nicht klein sein, wenn ich wegen sowas die Gruppe verlasse, dann nehme ich mir die Zeit und schreibe auch einen längeren Satz den man nicht übersehen kann, warum ich das mache. Die sollen ja schon was dazulernen und das funzt nur wenn Sie wissen was man ihnen ankreidet.

[Zitat]
Als tank hab ich garkeinen Bock mehr. Macht alles andere als Spaß Random Heroics zu gehen -.-
[/Zitat]
Als Tanks habt Ihrs doch in der Hand. Eure Wartezeit im Suchtool beträgt ungefähr 0,1s. Jeder Heiler kann euch durch jede Ini locker durchheilen. Wenn die leaven haben Sie 15min Pause und Ihr die Gruppe in max 1 min wieder voll... beim Heiler vielleicht mal 2min. Also einfach die Leute erziehen. Wenn DDs absichtlich Gruppen pullen oder Aggro ziehen (rede jetzt nicht von Versehen das kann halt mal passieren) einfach sterben lassen.
Ihr bestimmt das Tempo, wenn es den anderen zu langsam geht können Sie ja leaven und 15min warten bis Sie wieder dürfen. Um die Zeit wieder reinzuholen müssen sie sich schon sehr beeilen in der nächsten Ini.

[Zitat]
Das hat auch etwas mit Mana zu tun. Heiler, die nach einer Gruppe OOM sind scheinen ja etwas falsch zu machen, da es als Gegensatz immer die Heiler gibt, die die halbe Ini durchheilen und dann vorm Endboss noch eben nach einem kurzen Reg verlangen.
[/Zitat]
Naja, die Bandbreite ist halt mittlerweile selbst beim leveln recht groß zwischen einem Heiler der hauptsächlich questet und noch keine Erbstücke hat, sich nichts im AH kauft, keine Manatränke dabei hat und dem jenigen der das alles hat und macht und nur in Inis levelt was wiederum zu noch besserm Eq führt. Zweiterer wird nie auch nur ansatzweise in Probleme kommen. Ersterer wird bei noch so guter Characterbeherrschung an seine Grenzen stoßen.

[Zitat]
- Heiler: Hast du ausreichend Mana und kannste die Gruppe bei einem angemessenen Pull nicht am leben halten wirst du zurecht geflamet.
- Tank: Pullst du eine normale Gruppe und kannst keine Aggro halten, wodurch Leute sterben wirst du zurecht geflamet. (Und Nein. Man kann auch noch mit dem schlechtesten Gearstand auf Lvl 80 gegen 6k Dps+ DD's Aggro halten)
- DD's machst du nicht ausreichend Schaden, pullst einfach Gruppen, oder versagst bei CC/Interrupt etc. wirst du zurecht geflamet.
[/Zitat]
/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Zitat]
Noch nichtmal looten darf man mehr als tank.
[/Zitat]
Einfach machen wäre ja noch schöner. Als Heiler loote ich auch immer alles war blinkert...

[Zitat]
Und wenn ich dann diesen Satz höre "mach mal hinne ich muss gleich off" oder sowas wie "ogog ich hab kein Bock hier drin zu übernachten". Achja diese maßlosen Übertreiberein.
[/Zitat]
Wenn man nur 10 min Zeit hat geht man keine Ini weill die längsten halt noch immer 30min dauern. Wer die Zeit nicht hat soll die Gruppe leaven und sich in 15min (bald 30min) ne neue suchen...

[Zitat]
Ihr scheint alle massig Pech mit euren rnd Gruppen zu haben.
[/Zitat]
Realistisch würde ich sagen das etwa 10% der Gruppen untragbar sind, in 50% sind 1 oder 2 Idioten drin und der Rest ist ok bis genial.
Aber wie das so ist das negative setzt sich stärker im Gedächtnis fest...

[Zitat]
Mich als DD/Tank interessieren in Random Grp. weder die Erfolge der anderen, noch ob man 7 oder 15 minuten braucht.
Mich interessiert nur: (Endboss umhauen um Zusatzmarken zu bekommen)
[/Zitat]
Als Tank bestimmst Du was gepullt wird und obs die Lang- oder Kurzfassung wird. Es ist freilich nett zu fragen ob noch wer die Triumphmarken braucht, aber das sehe ich nicht als muss an.
Als DD hat mann da den Mund zu halten, wenn der Tank alle Bosse machen will oder gar 4 von 5 Leuten das wollen dann hat der DD sich halt ohne murren danach zu richten oder soll eben die gruppe leaven.


----------



## Gerti (20. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> [Zitat]
> Als tank hab ich garkeinen Bock mehr. Macht alles andere als Spaß Random Heroics zu gehen -.-
> [/Zitat]
> Als Tanks habt Ihrs doch in der Hand. Eure Wartezeit im Suchtool beträgt ungefähr 0,1s. Jeder Heiler kann euch durch jede Ini locker durchheilen. Wenn die leaven haben Sie 15min Pause und Ihr die Gruppe in max 1 min wieder voll... beim Heiler vielleicht mal 2min. Also einfach die Leute erziehen. Wenn DDs absichtlich Gruppen pullen oder Aggro ziehen (rede jetzt nicht von Versehen das kann halt mal passieren) einfach sterben lassen.
> Ihr bestimmt das Tempo, wenn es den anderen zu langsam geht können Sie ja leaven und 15min warten bis Sie wieder dürfen. Um die Zeit wieder reinzuholen müssen sie sich schon sehr beeilen in der nächsten Ini.



Also mein Problem als Tank ist, dass die Leute keinen Schaden machen. Jeder Run zieht sich ewig in die länge. Und es ist nicht so, dass die Leute kein Equip haben, nein sie sind zu doof zum spielen. Und ich habe keinen Bock, als Tank die Mobgruppen quasi alleine umzuhauen und am Ende ganz oben (auch bei den Bossen) im Recount etc zu stehen.
Ich als Tank würde mich mal wieder freuen, wenn die DD auch nur annähern an mich ans Omen rankommen würden, weil sie dann wenigstens Schaden machen und der Run fix geht.


----------



## RedShirt (20. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht so, dass die Leute kein Equip haben, nein sie sind zu doof zum spielen.



Gewagt. Ich hatte n Tank, der ist so fix gelaufen, daß er ne ganze Ecke weiter an 3 Mobgruppen stand, während die Gruppe panisch die 2 davongelaufenen/übriggebliebenen/ungetankten Adds versucht hat umzuhauen,bevor der Heiler stirbt.

Da ists schwer, ordentlich zu bomben (weil nur so kommt in HCs dicke DPS rüber).



Gerti schrieb:


> Und ich habe keinen Bock, als Tank die Mobgruppen quasi alleine umzuhauen und am Ende ganz oben (auch bei den Bossen) im Recount etc zu stehen.


Traurig aber wahr, aus o.g. Beispiel würde sich sowas ergeben. 10 Mobs gepullt, nehmen wir n AOE-Tank, legen Weihe/Krankheiten/DnD/whatnot und haut 5 Sek + damit drein, bevor ein DD zum Schuß kommt... 

Klar 1st im Recount.



Gerti schrieb:


> Ich als Tank würde mich mal wieder freuen, wenn die DD auch nur annähern an mich ans Omen rankommen würden, weil sie dann wenigstens Schaden machen und der Run fix geht.



Bitte dafür den Retri Heiligen Zorn einzuschalten, oder den DK in Frostpräsen zu gehen, schon sind sie oben im Omen und Du hörst es bimmeln.

Wenn Sie unter Dir im Omen sind, ist alles OK. Omen = Aggro ... Aggro != Damage.
Wenn ich als Tank die Aggro als Schaden fahren würd, würd ich HCs nur noch alleine gehen und wäre genausofix durch wie mit 5 Leuten...

Chill mal ein wenig, und überleg Dir ob vielleicht o.g. Spielweise auf Dich zutrifft.

Plus. Erwarte nicht von frisch-80ern in blau/grün, daß sie einen ICC25 hm (Beispiel) equippten Tank problemlos an DPS toppen.

-.- Es sind HCs...


----------



## Gerti (20. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Gewagt. Ich hatte n Tank, der ist so fix gelaufen, daß er ne ganze Ecke weiter an 3 Mobgruppen stand, während die Gruppe panisch die 2 davongelaufenen/übriggebliebenen/ungetankten Adds versucht hat umzuhauen,bevor der Heiler stirbt.
> 
> Da ists schwer, ordentlich zu bomben (weil nur so kommt in HCs dicke DPS rüber).


Ich pull in der Regel nur eine Gruppe, eine zweite (bzw mehrere) nur, wenn sie günstig steht/stehen. 
Wenn ich losrenne in die nächste Mobgruppe, dann ist nur ein Mob noch am leben den ich auch noch stunne, damit die DD diesen in Ruhe umkloppen.



> Traurig aber wahr, aus o.g. Beispiel würde sich sowas ergeben. 10 Mobs gepullt, nehmen wir n AOE-Tank, legen Weihe/Krankheiten/DnD/whatnot und haut 5 Sek + damit drein, bevor ein DD zum Schuß kommt...
> 
> Klar 1st im Recount.



Du hast da mal ganz dezent die Anmerkung in der Klammer überlesen, wo steht, dass dies auch bei Bossen so ist und da ist je nach Boss nichts mit viel AE.
Und ich mit meiner Hexe schaffe es auch über Palas/DKs etc beim Bomben zu sein. Und wie gesagt, zu den Leuten die ewig weit vorrennen gehöre ich nicht, da ich feststellen musste, die DD bomben sofort und wenn ich weiter laufen würde, dann hätten nur alle Aggro.



> Bitte dafür den Retri Heiligen Zorn einzuschalten, oder den DK in Frostpräsen zu gehen, schon sind sie oben im Omen und Du hörst es bimmeln.
> 
> Wenn Sie unter Dir im Omen sind, ist alles OK. Omen = Aggro ... Aggro != Damage.
> Wenn ich als Tank die Aggro als Schaden fahren würd, würd ich HCs nur noch alleine gehen und wäre genausofix durch wie mit 5 Leuten...



Da muss ich dir recht geben, aber generell gilt: jehöher der DMG des DD, deso höher seine Aggro.
Ein Hexer mit 8k TPS macht bestimmt mehr Schaden als ein Hexer, der 4k TPS macht (bei selben geskillten Aggroreduce etc).
Aber, dass ich Aggro durch Schaden und nicht über spezielle Fähigkeiten meinte, hätte doch irgendwie klar sein könnnen.

Chill mal ein wenig, und überleg Dir ob vielleicht o.g. Spielweise auf Dich zutrifft.



> Plus. Erwarte nicht von frisch-80ern in blau/grün, daß sie einen ICC25 hm (Beispiel) equippten Tank problemlos an DPS toppen.



Ja wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass die Leute für ihr Equip zu wenig Schaden machen.
Wenn einer mit T9 soviel DMG macht wie einer, der gerade seine ersten Heroics geht, läuft gewaltig was falsch.
Klar, mit level equip etc kannst du nicht mit T10 equippten Leuten mithalten, aber wenn bei gleichem Equip manchmal unterschiede von 2k DPS sind ....


----------



## Talidana (20. April 2010)

> Also mein Problem als Tank ist, dass die Leute keinen Schaden machen.



Kann ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben, selbst die miesesten Gruppen haben noch ne Gruppen-DPS von 8-10k, das reicht locker für alle Inis (außer HdR, da solltens fürs Endevent schon so 12k DPS sein, sonst wirds knapp).
Der schnitt liegt mittlerweile eher bei 12-14k Gruppen-DPS würde ich mal schätzen. Gute Guppen kommen nah an 20k Gruppen-DPS ran.



> Ich als Tank würde mich mal wieder freuen, wenn die DD auch nur annähern an mich ans Omen rankommen würden, weil sie dann wenigstens Schaden machen und der Run fix geht.



Laß mich raten, Pala oder Dudu mit Ini-Damage-Tank-Equip ind Tank/Damage-Mischskillung. Kenne auch einige die dann als Tank 3-5k DPS in Inis fahren und wo man sich auch als guter DD anstrengen muß zwar nicht in der DPS aber im Gesamtschaden vor die zu kommen. Der Tank steht halt nun mal 1-3sec eher in der Gruppe und kann schon früher Schaden machen. Druiden mit Anstürmen oder Palas die schnell laufen geskillt haben auch mal 5s. Das dann wieder wettzumachen erfordert schon Konzentration.


----------



## Virikas (20. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Also mein Problem als Tank ist, dass die Leute keinen Schaden machen.



Seeeehr klassenabhängig.. wenn ich bei der Eule keine Procs habe, mach ich keinen Schaden. Wenn die Mobs beim hexer so schnell umfallen, dass nicht ein Dot durchticken kann, mach ich keinen Schaden usw. usw. usw.



> Jeder Run zieht sich ewig in die länge.



Ich hab die gesamte letzte Woche nicht einen Run gehabt, der länger als 30 Minuten gedauert hat. In keiner einzigen HC. Lediglich HDR lag genau auf 30 Minuten, aber da gehts einfach nicht fixer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich als Tank würde mich mal wieder freuen, wenn die DD auch nur annähern an mich ans Omen rankommen würden, weil sie dann wenigstens Schaden machen und der Run fix geht.



Kein Thema, DW Frost DK inner Gruppe haben und das Omen klingelt schneller als du gucken kannst. Trotz voll geskillter Subversion lieg ich bei jedem "Brain AFK Schild des Rächers und Weihe reicht" Tank (alternative Varianten für Prankenhiebspammer, Donnerknall und DnD schmeisser sind bekannt) an der 100% Marke und wechsel dann freiwillig das Target, bevor der Tank anfängt zu whinen, weil er es net gegengetankt bekommt. Alternativen die ich aus eigener Erfahrung kenne auf DD Seite: Blut DK mit Hysteria, Speedpot und Dancing Rune Weapon, Arkanmage mit Arkane Macht, Eisige Adern und Trinket, Eule mit fixem Finsternis Proc)

Das geheule kann ich dir also einwandfrei aus DD Sicht (kein Vollgas geben können, weils der Tank selbst Singletarget nicht gebacken zu bekommen) und Heilersicht (Tank halb tot und ich hab trotz Verblassen von dem einen Caster, den der Tank mal wieder vergessen hat Aggro) zurückspiegeln.

Fakt ist doch einfach: Es gibt solche Gruppen und solche, ich scheine aber zu 99,9% vernünftige Gruppen zu erwischen. Grad gestern wieder mit der Eule unterwegs gewesen (angemeldet als Heiler und DD und sollte als Eule mit). Lag dann am Boss mit 5,5k DPS am untersten Ende der Nahrungskette. Beim Schurken fand ich sogar Finte im Recount und der Priesterheiler hat nach dem ersten Boss direkt mal auf Shadow gespect, weils eh nix zu tun gab.

Ich plädiere daher für folgende Vorgehensweise: Wenn ich häufig Pech mit meinen Gruppen habe, dann geh ich mit der Gilde und kann mich 110% drauf verlassen, dass DPS, HPS und TPS im Überfluss vorhanden sind.


----------



## Gâttler (20. April 2010)

das problem ist, dass einfach nurnoch hirnlos durchgerannt wird. egal ob der heiler oom ist oder nicht und wenn der tank nicht schnell genug pullt, pullt ein dd. leider reagieren die meisten spieler nicht angemessen auf so ein verhalten (heiler sollte aufhören zu heilen und tank sollte aufhören zu tanken). solche leute muss man einfach sterben lassen und wenn man glück hat lernen die dadraus oder verlassen von selbst die gruppe.
mitlerweile gibt es ja in chat am anfang der ini noch nicht mal ein einfaches "hi" sondern es wird einfach losgerannt. die meisten leute vergessen ,dass es sich um ein spiel handelt und dass es spaß machen soll und es nicht einwettbewerb ist und es nicht auf zeit geht.
naja so geht dann halt auch irgendwann der spaß am spiel verloren. ist eigendlich schade...


----------



## Sorzzara (20. April 2010)

Ich spiele zzt. nen diszi Priest hoch und kenn das Problem.

Die Lösung ist einfach: Ich hab mein OOM Makro, wenn ich das klicke setz ich mich hin und regge mich mindestens auf 75% voll bevor es weitergeht, Punkt.

Wenn der Tank der Meinung ist er muss trotzdem pullen, wird er sterben, Punkt.

Wenn ein DD Bewusst und ausdauernd Aggro zieht (Ich rede nicht von Cleaves die er abkriegt, sondern von Aggro, Grid zeigt das an) und ich gezwungen wäre den Tank zu gefährden um ihn mitzuheilen, wird de DD sterben, Punkt.

Wenn ich geflamet werde warne ich ein einziges mal im Chat. Kommt dann noch die geringste dumme Bemerkung bin ich sofort aus der Gruppe, Punkt.


An alle Healer: Es spielen gefühlte dreimal soviele Leute einen Tank, wie einen Healer. DDs gibt es ohnehin wie Sand am Meer. Wir sind es, nach denen sich die Gruppe zu richten hat, nicht umgekehrt. Der Durchschnittliche Healer wartet 12 Sekunden auf einen Randomdungeoninvite. Der Durchschnittliche DD 12 Minuten.


----------



## Lari (20. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> An alle Healer: Es spielen gefühlte dreimal soviele Leute einen Tank, wie einen Healer. DDs gibt es ohnehin wie Sand am Meer. Wir sind es, nach denen sich die Gruppe zu richten hat, nicht umgekehrt. Der Durchschnittliche Healer wartet 12 Sekunden auf einen Randomdungeoninvite. Der Durchschnittliche DD 12 Minuten.



Das stimmt so nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Levelphase gibts den Ini Invite nach 5 Sekunden als Tank, Heiler 5 - 10 Minuten.
Auf 80 sieht das nicht unbedingt anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talidana (20. April 2010)

Wartezeiten auf 80 sind:

Tank 0 min
Heiler 1-2 min
DD 5-15min

konnte das vor kurzem als ich 2 Wochen krank war ausgiebig zu jeder tageszeit austesten ^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (20. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Also mein Problem als Tank ist, dass die Leute keinen Schaden machen. Jeder Run zieht sich ewig in die länge. Und es ist nicht so, dass die Leute kein Equip haben, nein sie sind zu doof zum spielen. Und ich habe keinen Bock, als Tank die Mobgruppen quasi alleine umzuhauen und am Ende ganz oben (auch bei den Bossen) im Recount etc zu stehen.
> Ich als Tank würde mich mal wieder freuen, wenn die DD auch nur annähern an mich ans Omen rankommen würden, weil sie dann wenigstens Schaden machen und der Run fix geht.



japp. ist klar. 
Dir als ImbaRoxxorÜberGenialTank mit 120k dps und selfheal das die ganze Gruppe gleich auch Crit-immun ist, kann keiner das Wasser reichen. 
Kacknoob DDs mit weniger als 12k haben nix in der Ini verloren, in der du gerade mit deiner Anwesenheit die Luft heiligst.

Mal überlegt das heros dafür da sind, Frost- und Triumpmarken zu farmen und das die Leute die du suchst nicht mal mehr für Frostmarken was bekommen? 
Was gehst du in Noobinis, wenn du keine Noobs willst? Geh alleine, wenn du weder Heiler brauchst, noch DDs findest, die über deine Messlatte kommen.

Das Niveau im Dungeonfinder wird sicher NICHT leiden, wenn Leute wie du draussen bleiben


----------



## Sorzzara (20. April 2010)

Es kann natürlich sein dass es anderswo und in anderen lvlbereichen (Spiele auf Destromath, zzt. lvl72 nachm neuanfang) anders aussieht, räume ich gern ein. Um genau zu sein, mein Ally Tank DK auffm selben Server kriegt auch schneller Invites als mein Ally Heal Pala...offensichtlich ist also auch ein fraktionsbedingter unterschied.

Fakt ist aber, dass man es sich als Healer, rein Zeitmässig, leisten kann, eine schlechte Gruppe, oder eine die einem auf den Keks geht, stehen zu lassen, ohne dass man allzulange braucht um eine neue zu finden. Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.


@ ÜberNoob: Ich sehe es, sowohl im low Bereich mit dem Priest als auch im 80er Bereich mit dem DK allzu oft, dass Tanks entweder nummer 1 oder nummer 3 im dmg meter sind...im 80er bereich mit knapp über 3k dps. Und Hand aufs Herz, wenn man nur ein bisschen Grips und blaues lvlequip hat, sind 3k dps, egal für welche DD Klasse keine Herausforderung, das ist einfach ein Fakt. Fakt ist aber auch, dass gefühlte 99,999% aller DDs exakt SO durch instanzen gehen (Als Beispiel sei ein Hunter genannt) -> 3erMobgruppe (Volley) -> 2erMobgruppe (Volley) -> 2erMobgruppe (Volley) -> Einzelner Mob (Volley) -> Boss(Serpent Sting + Autoshot)....usw.

Dass dann Tanks, die von der Klassenmechanik meist gezwungen werden starke AE Abilities (D&D + HS, Bearswipe, HoR) einzusetzen easy vor solchen Luschen sind, ist auch irgendwo klar.


----------

